# 2WW January 2016



## Sharry

A thread for everybody testing in January 2016


----------



## Kittymum

Hi Sharry, 

Please add me in, will be testing on 7th Jan. We are on our 1st IVF cycle with 2 embryos transfer on day two.

Hope others will join soon, with xmas holidays it's bit quiet. I had the transfer on 24th Dec, fingers crossed it's a good sign


----------



## lulo

Good morning,

I had 4 5 day blasts transferred 21/12/15 and have been posting on the December 2ww recently as this wasn't available but I did HPT this morning and for the first time ever got our long awaited BFP!! cant believe it.

Good luck Kittymum and ladies stay positive xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pollybear1

Congratulations to you lulo, wishing you a happy nine months ahead xxx


----------



## lulo

Thank you  all a bit surreal xx


----------



## Kittymum

Congrats Lulo, fantastic news, what a great start to 2016!


----------



## camborambo

Hi everyone! *waves*
I'm having my first beta on 12/01 and I'm currently 5dpt3dt from FET. 2ww is a long wait!


----------



## lulo

yes its a very long wait feels like forever doesn't it. try to have a few bits planned over the next few days to keep you occupied


----------



## 4hope

Hi everyone!, 
I'm ttc naturally after the issues I had before I fell pregnant with my lg.  I'm due my period tomorrow however the last 4 days I've had horrendous heart burn and today I have noticed pink staining however done a test on nye and it was negative!  
I never get heart burn the last time I had it was when I was pregnant with my lg xx


----------



## camborambo

Yes *Lulo* it's a really long wait. 8 days left until my beta.  
I've been watching lots of comedies like Friends. Btw, congratulations on your BFP!

Good Luck everyone else!


----------



## Berry77

Congratulations Lulo   I hope to join you when I have my hcg on 12/1.Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Abi07

Hi ladies, I'm currently on my first ever 2ww after a transfer on 4th Jan. We're in Cyprus having had DE cycle and 2 good quality embryos transferred. 3 other OE cycles failed/cancelled in 2015. 
Feeling very happy and positive about this so will wallow in PUPO land until 16th!!! 😄😁
Lots and lots of luck everyone  xxx


----------



## 4hope

Totally   tested yesterday it was negative however still having heartburn and pink staining and feeling shattered!!  Going to test again tomorrow and see x


----------



## Dovester

Hi
Just in the 2ww for my first ICIS cycle - one blastocyst transfered on 4th Jan - test on the 13th... 
Really surreal time!
Does anyone else feel completely shattered most of the time! Am guessing it is the progeresterone pessaries?
Good luck everyone


----------



## Abi07

4hope, hope tomorrow brings good news for you X

Dovester, I'm shattered to but think it's just because I'm on a lazy holiday. Been sleeping about 12 hours a day! Good luck with your result, your 3 days before me but transferred same day! Are you OE or DE? X 
Noticed a slightly dull ache on my left side but other than that no symptoms for me yet X


----------



## Dovester

Hi Abi07 
Pretty new to all the abbreviations but am guessing OE is own egg? If yes then yes my own egg. My dr wants me to have blood test on 13th & then again on 15th.. 
Good luck to you for 16th and everyone else testing and congrats Lulo
X


----------



## Abi07

Dovester yes, own egg, sorry chuck. There is a page with all the abbreviations on there to help you out when your new to this FF stuff! 
Will you use a home pregnancy test too? X


----------



## Dovester

Hi have been looking for that page - not found it yet !
Not decided about home testing - prob will but at moment it's all too nerve wracking a thought!!
Will you?
X


----------



## Abi07

Yes Dovester, I'll only home test, no need for bloods unless I really want them. But every clinic has different methods, and I will wait until 16th! 
I'm on phone do can't paste the link to that page sorry X


----------



## lulo

thank you.

I was advised that first response is the most accurate test for early readings but I did a cheaper boots one as well just to see if they would have pick up the BFP out of interest and it did.

Once I had the test in the house I found it very difficult not to want to test, try to stay till you OTD that's official test date Dovester  you don't want a false negative and break your heart unnecessarily. 

Enjoy being PUPO and I still have no symptoms makes me want to take another test incase anything has changed!

Good luck you've all come this far think positive thoughts xx


----------



## Carrie88

Good evening ladies!! 

Hope you're all doing well? I will hopefully be lurking in here a week today cos I'm booked in for transfer next Thursday providing my embryo survives the thaw! Xx


----------



## Abi07

Oooh good luck Carrie and welcome!happy Friday, I'll cheers you with my alcohol free beer! It's doing the trick! X


----------



## TimeBomb

Hoping I can join here too. I transferred 2 hatching blasts on 4th Jan, and I'm currently 5dp5dt.

OTD isn't til Mon 18th and right now that feels like forever away.


----------



## Abi07

Hi Timebomb, welcome to this thread! Nice to have someone else on board as it's pretty quiet being the new year an' all! 
You've tested same time as me, how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Try and stay happy in your current state as there is not much you can do to change the outcome! Worrying will only stress you out which is not good for you! Relax and enjoy the next 9 days. Have you had IVF before? X


----------



## Abi07

Sorry, I meant transfer same day! Doh!


----------



## NatashaD

Hi there ladies,

I just wanted to pop on here and give everyone a bit of hope as I know how hard the 2ww can be. 
I transferred 2, 2day embryos and started testing 10dp2dt, which was negative and stayed negative until 11dp2dt when I got a faint line. I got a beta done on 12dp2dt and was told at it was 103 and suggested a singleton. We were over the moon and went for our 7 weeks scan only to be told that we were having twins. I'm 12 weeks and going for a scan soon. Don't give up hope and don't expect early positives. If you get negatives don't think it's all over because anything can happen  xxx good luck to all


----------



## Abi07

That's lovely news, double congratulations! I'm definitely not testing early as I know the date is there for a reason! Good luck with your pregnancy and birth and forever!! Xx


----------



## 4hope

I always remember my fertility nurse telling me to wait until day 42 before testing but I never followed that lol. This time however we're trying without any treatment I stopped taking the pill in November had a period in December however I'm now approx 5 days late with tiredness heartburn and I had some pink spotting the day my period was due I did a test not a fmu it was negative keep feeling that my period is coming but I haven't had it. I want to test again but I don't want to in case it's negative. My BFP with my lg showed up at 3.5 wks pregnant with similar symptoms but no bleeding xx


----------



## TimeBomb

Abi -- that's great that we had the same transfer day! How are you feeling, and when do you intend to test?

Natasha -- thanks for the positive story and a big congratulations on your twins! Hope your next scan comes soon.

4hope -- Sounds really promising! Bleeding doesn't have to mean the end; I've bled in two successful pregnancies. Have you decided when to test again?


----------



## Abi07

Timebomb, I'm going to wait until Saturday to test, what about you? I know you said you're going to go crazy! I'm ok with it and just enjoying the thought that I'm pg now so don't want disappointment yet!! 
I've got mild ache/pulling sensation on my left side which has been there since day 1/2 but other than that not much. I'm pretty tired too but often am even though I've slept loads since new year!! What symptoms do you have? X


----------



## Abi07

4hope, i think I'd test if I were in your shoes! 5 days late would be v unusual for me, but what's your norm? Exciting thought though! X


----------



## TimeBomb

Abi, I had extremely strong cramping on day 3, with niggling pelvic discomfort/backache since then. I've been really hungry too.

I caved this morning and tested -- and I got a "Pregnant 1-2 Weeks" on a digi. I'm excited and in shock.


----------



## Abi07

Oh wow time bomb, that's amazing!!!! Congratulations, so pleased for you. 😀😀


----------



## TimeBomb

Thanks Abi, I'm really excited!

I'm looking forward to your test on Saturday -- we could be due date buddies as well as transfer buddies!


----------



## Abi07

Absolutely! X


----------



## Rose5

Congrats Timebomb..... Lovely news to read . Hi Abi going to join you on this board now I'm PUPO. My test day is 21 Jan in my previous cycles iv always tested early so not sure when il test . When was your Otd Timebomb Hope everyone is doing great and sending lots of positive vibes to everyone in this wait xx


----------



## Abi07

Welcome hells, it's tres exciting isn't it? Congrats on being PUPO! Xx


----------



## 4hope

I am planning to test again on wed as I'm nightshift just now. I only came off the pill in November but my period came on time. Not sure if I'm clutching at straws but certainly feels similar especially with feeling hungry alot plus the horrible full feeling when I have eaten xx 
Congrats timebomb xx


----------



## Dovester

Hi everyone 

Congrats timebomb, you and Abi transferred same day as me too. Although I don't dare test yet - my first blood test is Wednesday tho. So not long.... I'm hoping my symptoms are a positive sign as opposed to the pessaries causing the affects.

Good luck 4 hope and hells5 & everyone else in the same boat xx


----------



## Robino

Hi ladies  

I wonder if I could join in this thread please?

I had FET (5 day blastocyst) last Thursday 7th Jan, so 3dp5dt. OTD 20th Jan.

This is my second FET, first Nov was natural cycle and a BFN. This time I'm on patches and progesterone pessaries.

I've had an up and down IVF time; old-ish 37 (although don't feel it ) now, using donor sperm due to DH having a Y chromosome deletion (completely normal otherwise just no sperm produced ), have a gorgeous 4 yr old who was conceived first time using IUI  ! We've been trying 2 years to have a sibling to no avail. 4 x failed IUIs, a year of IVF.... I have, thankfully, a very good ovarian reserve but means I got bad OHSS during attempts at egg collection. 2 x abandoned cycles due to this; Oestradiol level up to 30,000!!  Finally in September last year I got to EC and got 46 eggs  ... 23 fertilised out of that we got 8 good embryos  . I developed mild OHSS so they had to be frozen and wait for my hormones to settle. 

Nov natural cycle was possibly a bit rushed/too soon, although did get LH surge 2 consecutive months. I had loads of, obviously imaginery, pregnancy symptoms  .

So that's how I'm here and would love to join you to get me through this TWW. Sorry if all that is TMI, I'm fairly new to this and haven't figured how to put the little summary like some of you yet! At least not from my phone  

Congratulations to all those with BFPs so far this month
x


----------



## Abi07

Hi Robino and welcome! You sound like you've had a rough ride, and 46 eggs! You must have been in some pain with that clutch!! It certainly wasn't too much info, it's good to hear other people's history, so thanks for sharing! 
Congrats on making it here, and hopefully we can all help each other pass the time. Lots of chat of the next 7-10 days me thinks!! 😁😀


----------



## Rachy225

Hi ladies, I hope I'm ok to join the thread?

I am currently 2dp2dt and my test date is 22nd January. I am already stressing about the 2ww.  I think it's from having something to always do throughout the IVF cycle to now nothing!!! I will be glad to return to work tomorrow to occupy my mind!! All the very best to everyone waiting and congrats to all those who have their BFP!! Xxxxx


----------



## Robino

Thanks Abi07   ... Yes I was a bit "uncomfortable" after the 46 egg trawl, tbh felt slightly guilty/ greedy having so many. Think a lot were very immature so didn't survive, doubt I've got many left  . 

I've been trying to listen to my IVF relaxation CD, the last few times I've fallen asleep during it! I'm not really into that kind of thing but think it helps take you away from stresses a bit.

Hi Rachy225 ... 2 days after me! How you feeling  .


----------



## TimeBomb

Hells5, my OTD will be 18th Jan. I've saved one test to do then, and after that I'm knocking it on the head. When do you think you'll start to test? I started too early, but this will be my last attempt no matter how it turns out so I thought "why not?"

4hope, it definitely sounds promising for you! Sending all my good thoughts for Wednesday morning.

Dovester, I feel as though it was a very lucky transfer day. What sort of symptoms are you having? Keep us posted about your bloods on Wednesday.

Robino, welcome! 46 eggs is truly amazing, bet the 8 you finished up with are the creme de la creme. And Abi's right, it's not too much information at all. It's interesting how we've all come to the same place along very different paths.

Rachy, welcome to you too! I definitely found that getting straight back to work helped the time to pass more quickly. In fact I transferred last Monday morning, flew home that night, the plane was delayed so didn't get home til 2:30am then at work 8am the next day.


----------



## Rachy225

Hi Robino, yeah I'm feeling ok generally, still really sore from the egg collection but getting there! How are you doing? 

Thanks TImeBomb, am back to work this morning so hopefully that helps the 2ww go by quicker!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Rose5

Hi welcome everyone who has just joined .
I might start testing on Friday which will be 6dp5dt ... I'm nervous as quite like being in this bubble! So you tested a week early Timebomb and got your bfp! That's amazing !
I had a few cramps stabbing pains today but nothing that I probably didn't have in a normal monthly cycle . 
I hope all of our embies are settling in now and getting snug for the next 8 months.
Dovester good luck for Wednesday my fingers are crossed for you.
Robino ouch 46 eggs that's amazing take care of yourself and good luck.
Abi how are you doing ?? Not long now for you either.
Happy Monday girls xx


----------



## SmilingMrs

Hi lovely ladies! Im new to this thread, new to any thread or site actually, but finding it extremely theraputic! Hope you are all have a great start to the week. We are currently in our second round of iui. Anyone else going through the same? I had insemination on friday the 8th… so currently in the tww, would love to have a tww buddy! 

Good luck and baby dust to all of you! God bless


----------



## Dovester

Hi everyone

thank u - can't believe it's only two more sleeps... So tempted to buy test now....
Symptoms mostly been like I'm due on but some new ones dizziness at times/ headaches/ generally feel like something different is going on... I know a lot of these could be down to progesterone tablets but fingers crossed it isn't the tablets...

Welcome smilingmrs hope the little swimmers are well on their way to do the deed or have done it! 

Hope everyone is having a great day   xx


----------



## Abi07

Hi everyone!hope you're all ok this evening! 
Just a quick as I do only just got in and it's shower and bed. KNACKERED is not the word! 
All good here, no more symptoms for me, so just hoping for a good result on Saturday! X


----------



## Max 2012

Good evening

Just wanted to pop on and say hi. Hoping to be joining you all on Saturday if all goes to plan. Had egg collection today,  manged 12 eggs so will get my call in the morning to see how many fertilized. Then hoping for a 5 day transfer on Saturday.

Good luck to all those testing this week.


----------



## Abi07

Good morning everyone! Will catch up properly with you all later when I'm not on my phone!!
Welcome to all the the new 2ww-ers!

How are you all feeling this morning? My pregnancy test kits arrived yesterday, but still holding off until Saturday! My tummy ache/pulling sensation has gone now and I'm starting to worry that it's not worked. Has felt positive but doubtful now. Just hoping for more symptoms over the next few days so I can feel "different"
I know not everyone has symptoms but still 😫

Happy Tuesday y'all xxx


----------



## Robino

Hello everyone  

Sending lots of positive vibes on this Tues am  

I'm now 5dp5dt and really have no symptoms that I can't blame on progesterone pessaries... Only thing was last night I was really hot/over heating in bed? Worried now I've over heated my little embryo, if it's still there  ? Also my sore boobs (progesterone pessaries) have eased!

Abi07 - maybe tummy ache thing subsided as embryo no implanted and it quite at home    hope so! 

Rachy225 - hope you're still feeling well. My 46 egg trawl was back in Sept so I'm on a FET. I didn't feel so great after the trawl and it was too risky to put one back then. 

Hells5 - that's early to start testing isn't it? Is it what clinic/docs have said. Then would mean I was testing tomorrow! Good luck

And good luck and happy Tuesday to all   x


----------



## Rose5

Hi Robino .. No my Otd is 22 Jan but I'm a serial tester!! I got my Bfp at 7dp3dt on my pregnancy last year . I wish I could wait but I'm too impatient ! Are you going to wait for test date??
Well done Abi for waiting ... Our clinic give a long window after transfer to test its 17 days in total ... My last clinic was 14 days after starting progesteron so 3 days earlier. Don't worry about lack of symptoms as I could not distinguish any of my cycles between each other no obvious symptoms at all. My real symptoms kicked in at 6 weeks which was severe morning (all day ) sickness! Oh I hope I get to experience that soon 🙏🏽🙏🏽 
Hope you all have a great Tuesday xx


----------



## Robino

Hi Hells5 - ooo that's 2 days after me! I think i'm going to wait until OTD, or at least 18th (2 days before). When I tested early (8 days post FET) in my last cycle in Nov I cursed myself as I was taken out of the "bubble" I was in that I could be pregnant and then convincing myself it might be positive the next day, obviously it wasn't! I'm going to enjoy being in my "I might be pregnant bubble" and then get a near as definite answer when I test!?   At least that's what i'm thinking today! My OTD is 13 days after 5dt so by 18th i'll be 11dp so it should be correct.

My little boy was playing around this morning his usually role play/chatty play; he was talking to his monkey puppet saying "we have to get the nest ready"... Then I heard him say because of the baby in my mummies tummy   ... I didn't know whether to cry or smile, I did the later for his sake  ... I'm taking it as a positive sign!. He's so desperate for a brother/sister, i've not actually talked about to much to him recently although we have in the past. A bit later he said but if the baby is a brother he has to go back  !!

 to all x


----------



## 4hope

It's definitely a bfn for me just have to wait and see when af will arrive x good luck ladies xx


----------



## Robino

So sorry to ear that 4hope... how naughty of AF being so late 

 x


----------



## TimeBomb

So sorry to hear that, 4hope. It's hateful when our bodies fool us only to let us down. x


----------



## Rose5

Sorry to hear the 4hope big hugs take care of yourself xx
Robino I wish I could hold off the tests ... Maybe Il give them to my husband to hide! That's so sweet of your little boy I hope he gets the sister he wants. My 5 year old really wants a brother so if this is BFP he will be disappointed as I had 2 female embryos transferred ! I have an older son too so time for a change here! 
Iv tried to distract myself today from obsessing over my symptoms and lack of symptoms  so hub and I went to the cinema whilst kids were at school it felt like we were on a date! And we had the cinema to ourselves!!
Hope all you other ladies are well xx


----------



## Abi07

4hope, so sorry to hear your news. what a crappy situation to find yourself in after the waiting. Keep trying though, rest up and enjoy the things that make you happy x

Robin, I'm sure your minnie me is quite happy with the warmth in bed, it is freezing after all. I went on the NHS website to see if there was anything I should or should;t do other than what our nurse has said, and basically nothing, so I think the heat thing is absolutely fine! Im the same as you staying in the "might be" gang, its nice and cosy here and dreaming of the future is keeping me going!

Max, how many eggs fertilised, all 12 I hope? 

Dovester, do you have the same symptoms today? Analysing everything still like me I expect!

Smiling, when do you test? Are you an early tester?

Hells, stay away from the test, its too early just now and it will only add confusion whatever the result says! At least wait for a few more days! (if you can!) Lovely that you one to the cinema, what did you watch? 
Are you off work for the 2WW or are you a stay at home mum? I can't wait for mat leave just for a break! My mum has been saying for YEARS and YEARS, aw its a shame you've never had mat leave for a rest like your friends. If only...
Tis funny how little ones are a sure about wanting a brother or sister, but when he plays big brother at the age of 18/19, he'll love protecting his little sisters, and teasing them!!

AFM, just another average day in work, with a few more tummy cramps today, a little more like period pain so getting more anxious now. I wonder if I counted back to last AF, if I could work out when i'd be due. I imagine the meds will mess up with due date though won't they? 3 1/2 days till test, and I'm not looking forward to it really, or am I? I can't decide!! Poor DH will have a nightmare with me on Saturday whatever the results are!   

Happy Tuesday evening ladies xx


----------



## Rose5

Abi cramps are a good sign lots of ladies think they are getting their AF and get their BFP. The meds will hold off any bleeding and in my experience after a failed cycle after stopping meds it's takes a couple of days then you get a period. 
I'm off work at mo as work as cabin crew so hopefully I won't be returning for a while . It does make the time drag tho ... Prob why I'm obsessed about testing early. We watched daddy's home (my choice ) I fell asleep ( symptom or not)?!? 😂😂 it was entertaining but not great! 
I feel like you excited about testing but then dreading it ... What will be will be I guess ... Let's be positive !! We have a much higher chance of success than failure. Fingers crossed for lots of summer babies on this thread xx


----------



## Dovester

Evening ladies

So sorry 4hope :-( rubbish news.

Same ish symptoms today - do feel like AF is coming now - guess it is night before paranoia... Not sure I can bring myself to go tmw - like this bubble I'm currently in... Tucked up in bed now ready for d day! 

Happy Tuesday evening & lots of baby dust for you all xxx


----------



## Rose5

Dovester good luck tomorrow Il keep everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Abi07

Good luck Dovester!
Hells, I forgot to ask you how you managed to get the clexane? I'm just picturing the scene! Aggressive mum to be must have all the drugs in the world 😀😉


----------



## Rose5

Abi ... Oh the clexane ha ha! Well I discovered I had thyroid antibodies through a thyroid test and that steroids and aspirin is the treatment . She didn't really argue with it as we had a reason for it now ... Not just me saying another lady being treated here has it lol! 
Anyway we got the meds from the pharmacy and as there were 8 boxes of them they put them in a big cardboard box for us. We just put them in the boot of the car.We went to cross the border  back to larnaca and the police officer asked if we bought any shopping in the Turkish side and looked in the boot. We said no completely forgetting about the meds! When he saw then he made us feel like we were drug smuggling ... We had to show him all the paperwork from the clinic and he still wasn't happy so had to call his boss. I was just thinking he's going to take it all off us! Anyway he was fine in the end but a very stressful 15 mins!! He was asking loads of questions like why don't you have this treatment in the UK! Anyway all ended well and we got on our way Xx
Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## TimeBomb

Thinking of you today, Dovester, and sending good thoughts.


----------



## Dovester

Ahhhh no news yet!!! Waiting for phone call - left messages...   Thank you for the messages of support... Fingers crossed they will phone me soon! 

Hope everyone is having a great day..xx


----------



## lulo

Any news Dovester? really hoping its good news x


----------



## Dovester

Hi 
Well I'm none the wiser... Nurse rang and said my HCG levels but wouldn't comment as to what that means as the consultant tests earlier than they would and that she doesn't know my protocol so wouldn't like to say?! My consultant is on holiday until next Wednesday. Next blood test Friday and will buy a test for that morning too - is that about the right time for blastocyst transfer on the 4th? I'm completely lost now...!!!! 
Xx


----------



## lulo

Whaaat! so the nurse didn't say positive or negative? Maybe I've missed something here? I would be testing around Saturday if I was you. x


----------



## lulo

did she give the HCG result?


----------



## Dovester

164 - course now I'm trawling everywhere to what that means, I had the trigger shot but should have gone now & would the progesterone pessaries have an impact on HCG? I don't think so but want make sure... Guess as long as there is a marked increase in Friday's blood then that should be positive... So frustrating!


----------



## Dovester

Yep Lulo she didn't say whether + or - ve


----------



## lulo

My UK clinic told me that they accept anything over 150 as positive so I'm thinking amazing news is ahead! why don't you just do a HPT? I'd be climbing the walls till next Wednesday. Is there a special reason they need your consultant to deliver the results? Surely it would have made more sense to wait till Wednesday in the first place in that case?

I have a god feeling x


----------



## lulo

oops! I don't think I'm god!!!! I meant I have a good feeling


----------



## 4hope

anything over 5 is pregnant so congratulations xx


----------



## Rose5

Dovester that is a definite positive . Anything over 10 means pregnant and anything over 100 is great !!! I would be celebrating . Yes it has to double in 48 hours but because you have a high result it must be doing that already! No the progesterone has no bearing on hcg and I'm sure your clinic wouldn't be doing a beta test is your trigger shot could still be detected . Huge congrats to you 😘😘


----------



## lulo

Hells is right I forgot to say the progesterone will have no impact.

I'd definitely be getting a first response test so you can jump up and down!


----------



## MadameG

Definitely a good positive at that stage! Congrats! X


----------



## Abi07

Dovester, while I can't comment on the numbers, if everyone else is right then fabulous!! I test on Saturday after 4th transfer, so you will be fine to do it then! My nurse has given me that date. What a predicament you're in!! Get some HPK at the ready!! 
😄😄😄😄😄


----------



## Robino

Good evening all  

Wow lots of action!! I'm losing track....

Dovester - I have no idea what 164 might mean but judging others comments ...how exciting  . Fingers crossed it means what we all think and hope it means! How silly though to do test then not interpret results  

Hope everyone else well and had a good Weds.... I've been busy at work so kind of keeping mind occupied. Now 6dp5dt strange twingy cramps in ovary area intermittently but nil else. Should really be getting symptoms shouldn't I?! I've just worked out what PUPO means and so staying in that world for now .

Using my 30 mins lying flat letting the progesterone pessaries do its stuff to keep in touch.

Happy Tues evening to all   Xx


----------



## Dovester

Hi thanks everyone!! I don't really get why the nurse didn't say either way - something about not understanding my protocol and it being slightly early. Hence she said to email consultant who happens to be on holiday until Wednesday. Think situation should be managed better if consultant is on hols to manage expectations a bit but hey ho! I have 2nd blood test Friday and that's when the nurses normally test so hopefully they'll be more affirmative on Friday! Plus il go to the supermarket and test Friday & Saturday!! Very exciting given all your comments so thank you! Very excited! Xx


----------



## Poppy07

Evening can I join everyone in the dreaded 2ww. I had a 5 day FET transfer yesterday. Im getting some odd twinges that can be quite sharp and feeling bloated, that's probably due to all the biscuits I have eaten today and the progesterone though. I'm hating this guessing game already!


----------



## Robino

Hi Poppy07....Welcome fancy seeing you here ! 

x


----------



## Robino

Poppy07 - can I ask, have you had any treatment in between having your girls and now  ? If I'm being too nosey just tell me to go away   x


----------



## Abi07

Hells, thats a great story re the clexane! I expected that at the airport, but they didn't bat an eyelid. I quite like a bit of drama so was very disappointed!! Hehe! Are you still thinking about testing early? Do go before me, will you?! Perhaps same day if you do go early. God I've butterflies now thinking about it. Im surprised how quick this week is going, but it helps being in work for 10 hours a day.

Poppy, welcome, and hope your 2WW goes quick x

Robin, the 30 mins lying flat sounds perfect! I try that but then end up falling asleep! Im sure i've got narcolepsy (and thats just normal me, not PUPO me!!)

Hello 4hope, Lulo, timebomband Madame - hope you're well this evening x


----------



## Abi07

Hell, I meant DON'T go before me!!


----------



## Poppy07

Robino said:


> Poppy07 - can I ask, have you had any treatment in between having your girls and now ? If I'm being too nosey just tell me to go away  x


No Robino this is our first cycle after our successful cycle with our twins and the embryo we had transferred was the one remaining from their cycle. It has taken us this long to decide we are ready to try again. How about you?


----------



## Abi07

Hi all, what information were you give about lifting heavy stuff during your 2ww/pregnancies? I was told business as normal pretty much but it's not what I thought!


----------



## Robino

Morning all  

Hope everyone well, and still in bed! I'm on another 30 min lie down with pessary, unfortunately in the morning I have to set my alarm 30 mind early though !

Poppy07 - aww let's hope it works as well the last one, although you're probably not going for twins  !? Our fertility issue is my DH so we're using DS, my little by was my first IUI!! I maybe got a bit complacent and we didn't start trying for no2 until 2 yrs ago. 4 x  IUIs failed  (same donor and excellent motility/count, just me 3 yrs older!). So this time last year started IVF,  I developed OHSS on first attempts to get eggs, finial got some (well 46  ) in Sept and couldn't have fresh cycle as slightly over-stimulatrd.  Did first FET in Nov as natural cycle looked good; good embryo and hatching but BFN. So now on hormone cycle for this one.

Wow sorry girls just got verbal diarrhoea  .

Happy Thursday all lots of  x


----------



## Poppy07

You have been on a roller coaster Robino, I really hope it works for you this time. We have been so lucky to have our girls I kind of thing that this cycle isn't going to work as a result although there is no medical reason for it other than me and the embryo being 5 years older. We had 3 embryos left, my husband wanted 2 put back this cycle but eventually we agreed on 1. Our game plan is that if this cycle doesn't work we will have one more FET using both embryos and if that doesn't work call it a day. We have always said we wouldn't do a further cycle of ICSI.


----------



## Dovester

Afternoon ladies hope everyone is well today!!

Abi - i think it is a question of being sensible. I stopped lifting really heavy stuff that I felt would put a strain on me but otherwise iv continued as normal. I have a personal trainer & he reduced my weights that I lift by a little as the research he did said to try and not draw too much blood away from doing its job... Doing lots of muscle work will mean the blood flows to there and we want to stay flowing around our wombs... So I apply that logic to lifting heavy things - more blood needed to be pumped to those muscles!!! How you feeling now? Ready for Saturday? Not
Long 

Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Afternoon ladies

Im now pupo after 2  x day 3 transfers today from a fresh icsi cycle.  I had the call this morning to say that I had one 8 cell and one 7 cell to transfer. When I got there the embryologst said that the 7 cell had now gone to 8 cells which has made me feel better. OTD 27th. 

Any ideas how to ease the gas in the stomach?  It right under my diaphragm.  Getting really uncomfortable now.  

Looks like a few of you are due to test this weekend.  Good luck.


----------



## Carrie88

Afternoon ladies!! I am now joining you!!

One 4AA blast transferred this afternoon! Question...we had to climb a flight of 30 stairs after transfer. Would this have done any damage? Clinic didn't give me any restrictions but Google has told me otherwise! 

Freaking out and I'm only 3 hours in


----------



## Rose5

Well....... I'm naughty as tested this morning with a superdrug early test and now confused. I'm only 5dp5dt but see that lots of people get BFP this early . Basically in the 3 mins it said to read it it was blank but then after about 5 mins there is the faintest of lines . Like have to hold it a certain way to see it faint . So now I'm confused and yes I know I know I wish I hadn't tested!!😁😁 I have another one so might try to wait until Saturday and then will know if it is a line or just evap ?!? Any thoughts ladies ?? 
Hope you all had a good day and advice to others don't test early 😉😘


----------



## Berry77

Hells5 you are indeed naughty  What would Dorothy say if she knew. I am sure that there is a reason that we have to wait 12 - 14 days before doing a HPT. Look at the stress you are now putting yourself through. Yes the 2ww is hell but we all have to do it. 

Now I feel bad about chastising you when I came on to post my second HCG shows a BFP     

Hells be patient


----------



## Rose5

Oh my goodness Dorothy would kill me!!😂😂

Huge congrats to you ... Excellent numbers !! Now you can relax a little ( yeah right ) to your scan . Wishing you a happy and healthy 8months 😘😘


----------



## misspiggy1975

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me jumping in..I am on day 3 of the 2ww after a 5dpt....of 1 4bb embryo...and it's killing me already...


----------



## Abi07

Oh Hells, I feel for you, that must be torture now! What's done is done, so just sit back now and wait till next week! Plan as much as you can and sleep as much as you can! I agree Dotty wouldn't be happy at all 😜

Thanks for the advise Dovester 

Berry congrats, that's BLOODY BRILLLIANT! I WILL be joining you in Saturday (thinking positive thoughts!!)🍾😄👍🏻

Welcome Misspiggy, Carrie and Max X


----------



## Poppy07

Hi to everyone who has just joined us and it looks like lots of exciting news is developing for those who have been here a while. 

Misspiggy you are 1 day ahead of me and in a similar situation although you have taken the plunge again a lot earlier than me.


----------



## TimeBomb

Berry, huge congratulations to you!!!

Hells, sounds like the start of a BFP -- have you tested again yet?

Abi, everything crossed for you tomorrow.


----------



## Rose5

Thanks timebomb .... I have tested this morning ( who was I kidding I could wait until Sat)!!!

So happy to report a definite line today !! I'm so happy but obv still cautious as still only 6dp5dt I'm off to my GP later to get my bloods done.

Everything and more crossed for you tomorrow Abi... Wishing you all the luck in the world xx

Happy happy Friday everyone 😘


----------



## lulo

Congratulations Hels5! that's a fantastic way to start the weekend xx


----------



## misspiggy1975

Congratulations Hells5...that's just brill news...can I double check when you tested? I had a transfer done on Monday...5dt...don't know if I can wait...or if I am happy to sit in pupo land...

Poppy 07 when r u planning to test? 

I feel absolutely no symptoms...is this good or bad..who knows!!!


----------



## Poppy07

Misspiggy my OTD is next Saturday but I plan to test on Friday; if I can wait that long!


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies can I join you please. I had et this morning 3 day transfer one 8 and one 7 cell embryo on board. Otd 27/01. I hate this part. I see that there has been a couple of bfp already so I'm hoping this is a lucky thread 😉


----------



## Rose5

Misspiggy I tested yesterday 5dp5dt which was super faint then today was a definite line.... Just hope it continues to darken over next few days. Good luck and try and wait as long as you can as I had a horrendous 24 hours yesterday! Too stressful ! My OTD isn't till 21st. Xx


----------



## Dovester

Evening ladies 

Just quick note to wish you good luck tomorrow Abi!!!

Hope everyone is all ok - hello to the new peeps! 

Definite line sounds fab Hells  

Finally did a test today - came back positive  (I had a blastocyst transfer on the 4th Jan). Plus Dr confirmed the HCG numbers from the other day.. 

Xx


----------



## TimeBomb

Hells, congratulations!!! I got my BFP on 6dp5dt too. You must be over the moon -- hope you have a fantastic weekend mulling over your news.

Dovester, yay for the confirmation.

Abi, thinking of you tomorrow. I have a good feeling -- this has been a really positive thread so far.

Patbaz, welcome to the madhouse. The 2WW is definitely the hardest part of the whole process for me.


----------



## Carrie88

Aww how amazing to see all these BFPs!! Congratulations to everyone!! 

I'm only 1 day past transfer so a long way to go till OTD!


----------



## Abi07

Hells, that's amazeballs!! So pleased for you. 

I'll be honest, no I've read these last posts I'm as nervous as hell. Just about to watch bloody Star Wars now so that'll kill a few hours! I'm dreading it though 🤔🙄😫😳😊😄😜


----------



## Rose5

Thanks everyone for the well wishes....I'm just cautiously excited😀

Hello to all the newbies try and last longer than 5 days to test like me ! I'm useless 😂

Hope you enjoy Star Wars Abi and good luck again for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi patbaz, nice to see you on here. Congrats on being pupo. Will you wait till OTD or are you an early tester? 

Congratulations to hells5 on your bfp. I too am usually guilty for testing early.  In the past I tend to test at 9dp3dt.  Tempted to do the same this time which will be next Saturday,  but dh thinks we should wait till OTD. I might just do that as I want to be in this pupo bubble for as long as possible as this is our final round. We have no frosties,  and no more funds.


----------



## Rachy225

Congrats to all you lovely ladies getting your BFP!! Fab news.

I'm currently 7days past 2day transfer!! OTD is next Friday and think this week has been the longest week of my life!! Haha have finally stopped feeling so bloated and no longer have pain from the retrieval. Just a few cramps here and there that feel like AF is coming, fingers crossed she stays well away!!! 

Happy Friday everyone  xxx


----------



## Abi07

Argh, confused! Have done my test and have a very faint line. (I'm 13dp5dt) I would have expected this type of result at maybe 7 or 8 days but not on OTD! Surely it should be darker at this stage if I'm positive?? So I did a 2nd test and it had no line. Off to shops at 7am precisely to get a clear blue!! I've been so good following the rules to avoid this situation and now I could scream!!!


----------



## Abi07

Miss Neurotic here again.
I've now done 2 more tests and they both have very faint lines, so I'm taking that at face value! Will still whizz to shop at 7 for decent kit, but I suppose this means I'm in the club!!


----------



## Rose5

Abi ...a line is a line!!!!! You are pregnant yay!!!! Can't believe how lucky we all have been.
Iv done another test a clear blue and I'm pregnant too yay!! Some people just don't secrete hcg in their urine very concentrated but a line def means pregnant !!! Dorothy will be so pleased with our results 😂😂😃😃


----------



## Abi07

Phew! I thought so but you know..! Just dashed out in -5 bloody ice to shop and come home with a clear blue ovulation kit by mistake ! DUR! I bought a Morrisons kit too, to use in my pot of pee from 5am but it's one that you wee on. Second DUR! Shall I try anyway or wait till tomorrow??


----------



## Abi07

Oh and congrats again to you for your 3rd positive!! Lovely lovely news X


----------



## patbaz

Congrats abi and hells. I wish you both a very happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## TimeBomb

Abi, congratulations -- I'm so happy for you!!!

Hells is right; a line is a line.


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations abi. Like thecithers say, you havd a line so you are pregnant.  I think it can depend on what brand you are using. I had nice lines on first response tests but very very faint on Internet cheepies. Are you due to have bloods done?  Maybe that will put your mind at rest if you are. I know my clinic don't offer them, but my local epu do. 

Im going to pick my tests up from shopping today.  I usually get first response,  but im tempted to try the clear blue this time.


----------



## Robino

Good morning all

That's great news Abi   yay Congratulations!! 

I'm now 9dp5dt and so scared to test, I bought 2 Boots ones yesterday but left them in car overnight so I didn't do something silly like test in middle of night  ! I know I should get a true result but can't bring myself to. Decided maybe Sun or Mon morning when DH will be around and I have nice (well 4 yr old party ) to attend.

Hope everyone is feeling well... So exciting that everyone seems to be getting BFP.

 to all those still waiting and congratulations to all the BFPs!

xx


----------



## Dovester

Congratulations Abi!! & hells again for the confirmation!! Great news

Good luck to everyone else - this is a lucky thread   

Xxx


----------



## misspiggy1975

Congratulations Abi & Hells5....I am flat out visiting just so the days will go in....


----------



## Abi07

Girls your support is amazing, I really appreciate your positive comments! Just hoping I get a better line tomorrow and again Monday. Happy Saturday night everyone xxx


----------



## Robino

Hi girls  

Unfortunately i've broken the happy January trend and got a BFN  .... Gutted is an understatement!

x


----------



## Max 2012

So sorry to hear that Robino. If you only tested this evening,  it might be worth using the other test in the morning as most hcg is in your first morning wee.  

When is your OTD abi? I got my tests at shopping today. I picked up 2 first response and 2 tesco own brand. I'm thinking I will test next Saturday at 9dp3dt. X


----------



## misspiggy1975

Aw Robino..so sorry to hear your news...

Max ..how many days will you be next sat? My OTD is the 25th..with 5dt...have been campy since yest..but not period cramps..just cramps round my sides...but sure I over analyse everything


----------



## Abi07

Robino, I'm gutted for you. Is it your OTD today? How many days are you? 

Max, it was my OTD today and in 13dp5dt.,when is your OTD?cant you wait until then? X


----------



## Robino

I'm 9dp5dt  x


----------



## Max 2012

Hi misspiggy, I'll be 9dp3dt on Saturday.  I have had my bfp by this point on all 3 of my bfp's. 

Abi my otd is 27th which is a Wednesday which will be 13dp3dt. But as I have known in the past at 9dp3dt,  this is a Saturday,  so if its a bfn, I have the Saturday and Sunday to sort myself out before work.  Otherwise it could be a very tearery Wednesday driving to work.


----------



## Rose5

Robino I would agree def test in the morning. We are given an OTD for a reason as embies implant at different times and levels of hcg vary so much from person to person. 
Good luck for tomorrow my fingers are crossed for you xx


----------



## Abi07

Robino, thinking about you this morning, and wondering if you're going to test again? It could really be too early for you? Whatever you decide and discover, be kind to yourself today and wallow in the comforting things that make you happy xx 

AFM, I've tested again with a clear blue digital and is says PREGNANT 1-2 weeks. So relieved, but I know so much can still happen.


----------



## Abi07

Can't remember who wanted the abbreviations, but here's the link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0


----------



## TimeBomb

Robino, I'm so sorry to hear that. I agree, though, that if you tested in the evening you should try again with FMU. I've never been able to get a decent positive in the evening.

Abi, congrats on the digi! Makes it more real to read those words, doesn't it?


----------



## misspiggy1975

Abi that's just fantastic news...


----------



## Abi07

Yes it's does time bomb! Thanks! 
Thanks miss piggy 😃😃


----------



## Rachy225

Hi ladies, hope everyone's ok today. Just have a query, I'm 9 days past 2 day transfer now and have been getting period style cramps. Has anyone else had this symptom? It doesn't feel like when AF is on her way but when I'm actually having a period. Any advice would be really appreciated  xxxx


----------



## Abi07

Rachy, I would say yes I have. More so at the end of my 2nd week, so much I thought my AF was coming. Thankfully not it would seem. Have you read the 2ww symptom forum? It shows all the BFP's and their symptoms, and there is a vast difference in them all! X 
You'll be absolutely fine, sounds like good symptoms


----------



## Sophe76

Hi, 
I'm 39 and decided to become single mother by choice 😆 I've had two blastos implanted and am currently on my 2ww with exactly a week to go! Eeeek. Staying fairly calm but really struggling with the IM progesterone! EMLA cream might well have saved me! 
My thoughts are with you all whilst we wait 
Sophie xx


----------



## Sophe76

Rachy, 
I have been having period type lower abdo discomfort since 9th Jan on my egg collection day. I have continued to ask my clinic about this as it has worried me, especially now! But they always tell me this is completely normal, I have full faith in them, so let's try not to worry xx


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

I was sure I'd posted in this thread already. I'm 9dp3dt today. I've had spotting from day 3 and some mild cramps since the day of the transfer. I tested today and got a very feint positive on a first response stick!! We have been in shock since! I went to the toilet a few hours later and noticed I was bleeding. Now we don't know what to think  Im going to test again in the morning and call the hospital if I'm still bleeding x


----------



## TimeBomb

Hi there, JoBell, congrats on your BFP!

I'd definitely suggest contacting the clinic. I had some spotting too, and they thought it might be due to low progesterone. I upped my dose and the spotting stopped right away.

Sending good thoughts for tomorrow morning's test.


----------



## JoBell

Thank you  Im using 3 pessaries a day. I thought that was the highest dose? I will see what they say x


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Jo bell

Congrats on the bfp. A faint positive at 9dp3dt sound about right. You should see the line get darker over the next few days.  I'm not sure abouts where you live, but where I am in Manchester there is an excellent epu (early pregnancy unit) that will do bloods 48hrs apart. I have been there twice now in the past 6 months and they have been really understanding and no issues with helping. Bleeding doesn't necessarily mean the same thing for everyone,  and hopefully its just a bit of implantation bleeding etc. Or I have heard that the pessaries can irritate some people too.


----------



## Sophe76

Jo bell that is fantastic news on ur bfp! But can understand ur worries. I'm currently on 2 pessaries and 1 X IM progesterone injection a day post blasto transfer The clinic are checking my bloods every 2 days and tweaking the meds as I go so I'm sure you are in good hands and they will tweak ur meds as needed 😘


----------



## TimeBomb

JoBell, what strength are your pessaries? I started on 400 morning/400 evening, but I've now added 400 afternoon too so that's 1200 a day. If I'd continued spotting my clinic planned to add PIO injections.

Going back to them to see what they say is a really good idea. They're bound to have a management plan.


----------



## JoBell

Thank you 

The pessaries are 400 and I'm taking 3 a day. I'm using them rectally and I'm wondering if it would help if I tried vaginally? I was told they cause horrible discharge so I just continued to use them the way I started x


----------



## Abi07

Sophe, good on you and good luck. I would do the same I think if I was single! Im trying to persuade one of my friends to do the same (or at least seriously this about it before its too late!). She's 42 and never had a long term relationship, and would love to have children of her own.

JoBell as you may have read, bleeding seems to be very common during pregnancy, so whilst we'd all prefer not to, I'm sure its all absolutely fine. Try not to worry too much (easier said then done, because if wasn't the bleeding you'd be worrying about something else!) But yes contact the clinic and let them know, perhaps suggest clexane injections? Thats what myself and Hells are on, and it could help you maintain the pregnancy. But congratulations! so pleased to hear another BFP x

Oh and I was told to use my in the front door rather than the back by my nurse. There is a lot of discharge, (sorry, TMI) but its a small price to pay!

Evening TimeBomb, Max, JoBell, and Rachy x


----------



## Rachy225

Hi ladies thanks for coming back to me with your thoughts. It's always a worrying time, hopefully being part way through the second week the signs are good. I am absolutely ready for Friday to be here for my OTD!! 

Thanks Abi, I will have a look at the 2ww symptom forum  

Thanks Sophe, I haven't contacted the clinic at all which maybe I should have done but been so nervous about it all that I was worried what they might say!!

Fingers crossed to everyone xxx


----------



## JoBell

Thank you  I will try that x


----------



## Sophe76

Abi07 thanks for your kind words. Very nerve racking time but without a doubt is the best decision I have ever made!!! What with failed relationships and worrying about my clock ticking it was definitely the next step to take! I'd still encourage your friend to do the same and if she wants any advice on finding donors or anything I'd be happy to help! I'm in ore of my donor and thank him everyday in my mind for giving me this amazing opportunity!!
Jo bell definitely speak to clinic I'm sure there is nothing to worry about, but I'd definitely be wanting my progesterone levels checked! I'm also on clexane injections but that's to prevent blood clots. 
Good luck everyone 😘
Ps if anyone else is on progesterone injections, I highly recommend getting EMLA cream to numb the injection site first! It has been my saviour!!! Lol


----------



## TimeBomb

I bet they can add PIO injections to up your levels. What are your clinic like for follow-ups? Like Max said, it might be an idea to have your levels checked, but your clinic is bound to have a lot of experience in managing spotting. I know when I had some bleeding last week their immediate response with a plan and a plan B did a lot to put my mind at rest.


----------



## TimeBomb

Sophe, I'm also doing this alone by choice. I have a 3-year-old from IUI and really want him to grow up with a sibling, but sadly my eggs just aren't up to the job any more.


----------



## patbaz

Girls only 2dp3dt transfer and I think I've picked up a bug. I'm up with a serious case of the runs. Can't believe it!! This is how my last tx ended with a bug then bleeding then bfn on otd!!!


----------



## Abi07

Patbaz, you must be beside yourself, but unless they told you the bug was cause of the failure last time it could be pure coincidence. Are you prone to bugs normally? Or have you changed what you eat much in the last few weeks? Just because you are I'll doesn't mean this won't work xx


----------



## Rose5

I hope you are feeling better patbaz. Sounds nasty but hopefully won't interfere with your cycle ..I would def try and speak to the clinic .
Afm got my first bloods back at 6dp5dt which were 26... I was worried as sounded low but after some frantic googling it's right on target as Iv tested so early (naughty)and the important thing is the doubling time . Had another test today with results due tomorrow . Tested everyday with various tests all positive still and OTD Thursday . 
Hope everyone having a great Monday xx


----------



## Rose5

Sorry on my phone can't read back very well ... For everyone asking about period pains I had them constantly at 5dp5dt and was sure this cycle was over and tested positive next day ! It really isn't over till it's over and the symptoms of BFP BFN and the meds are all the same . Good luck everyone xx


----------



## patbaz

Hells that's great news about your bloods huni. Feeling a little better thanks but still really worried.


----------



## misspiggy1975

Aw patbaz..that's awful...I hope you are feeling better

Hells5 you must be the same as me....I had transfer done last Monday..still too scared to test...think I will stay in pupo land..from my dates and my regular 28 day cycle...I am due to have my period today..
Timebomb &Sophie u think you are both truly amazing..

Any plans this weekend ladies? I think this will be the longest week...eeevvveeerrrr....


----------



## Rachy225

Oh my gosh today has been one nervous day! I'm seriously panicking for Friday, I really wish it was here now!! I thought being back at work today would occupy me...no such luck!! 

Hope you feel better soon patbaz. 

xxx


----------



## Robino

Hey ladies  

Well bit of a roller coaster few days!! Thanks for all your kind words Sat/Sun  

After a definite negative Sat evening I got a BFP this am with same brand (Boots own)  . In shock but can't stop smiling. I've got a digital indicator one for tomorrow too!

Hope everyone else well, hard to read through properly on phone.... Sophe - you go girl, good on you and hope all goes well.

Lots of baby dust to all ... Off for a non-alcoholic beer   xx


----------



## Rose5

Huge congrats Robino .... That's amazing news!! This is a really lucky thread xx


----------



## misspiggy1975

Robino..that's brilliant!!!!!!!


----------



## misspiggy1975

Hi many days were u when u got your positive?


----------



## Max 2012

Omg thats amazing news Robino!  Congratulations! 

Yeah this 2ww is torture isnt it Rachy. Is it your OTD on Friday? 

When is your OTD misspiggy? 

Hope your okay patbaz. 

Thats good news about your bloods hells5. Did you get them done privately or did your clinic do them? Good luck for your results in  the morning. 

How are things JoBell?


----------



## Rachy225

That's amazing news Robino - congrats!!!

It sure is torture Max!!  Yeah OTD is Friday, am currently 10 days past 2 day transfer! 

xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks Max feeling a bit better this evening just hoping I haven't done any damage x


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

Congratulations again Robino! Amazing news  x

I done another test this morning and we got the same result again. Definitely 2 lines although it's still very feint. I have another out ready for tomorrow lol. I had more very light bleeding with some awful discharge from the pessary so I phoned the clinic. The nurse told me not to worry about it unless the bleeding gets heavier x

Sending big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Robino

Thanks so much everyone  

Misspiggy - I was 11dp5dt when I got positive (yesterday). It was negative at 9dp but I tested evening and probably didn't "hold my urine for long enough maybe? 

JoBell - I hope the bleeding stops, maybe it's still burrowing in making itself comfy 

I'm going to try my digital Clear blue this morning... and send some more ++++ vibes everyone who is waiting's way 
Xx


----------



## misspiggy1975

Oh Robino let us know how this it goes today too...must have just been a day or 2 early...

Max my OTD is Monday 26th..think I will test on Sunday morning as hubby is working on Monday morning and don't wanna test on my own

Fingers crossed for everyone X


----------



## patbaz

Morning ladies. How's everyone doing today??

I'm pleased to say I no longer have the runs so trying to stay positive and hoping that no damage was done yesterday. 

I have a question. I'm due for a blood test on 28th when I will be 15 days past ec or 12dp3dt when would you advise POAS?


----------



## Robino

Hi ladies  

So done a Clear blue digital this morning (first EMU) I got 2-3weeks point conception   ... so happy. That's about right has had a 5dt on 7th Jan

That's good to hear Patbaz.. hope they stay away! I'd say 10p earliest and make sure it's morning and first wee (from my experience)

Happy thoughts to all xx


----------



## patbaz

Robino great news on your digi test whoop whoop congratulations huni X

Also thanks for the reply x


----------



## Poppy07

That's great news Robino. I'm going crazy and desperate to test but will hold off until 10dp5dt which is Friday for me.


----------



## JoBell

Robino - what day are you on now? I tried a clearblue digital test yesterday but it didn't pick anything up. I think I will stick with the FR tests for now. The line was definitely a bit darker today  x


----------



## Rebecca_747

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site.  I'm single and 41.  I decided after a mc with my ex in April 2014, that I was going to do this on my own as I was fed up of waiting for Mr Right!!  I've since had a mc and 2 failed attempts at IUI, currently in my 2ww on #4.  My family and friends are all really supportive but it's nice to chat to others in the same boat as me. The 2ww is brutal, sometimes I think it's worked, other times I don't.  It's so frustrating.  Blood test Friday.  Really praying it works this time as £££ is running out.  Congrats to anyone with a bfp


----------



## Robino

Thanks ladies  

Welcome Rebecca, sounds like you've had a tough time. Good on you for pursuing what you want  . Really hope this time is successful.

JoBell - I am 12dp5dt today OTD is tomorrow. I had super concentrated urine this mornings which may have helped? You're a day behind I think, but was yours a 2/3/5 dt? As long as it's still positive  

Poppy - thanks yes I'd say wait til Friday, personally or even Sat if you're at work Fri? 

Patbaz -  thanks, have you decided when to test  

Xx


----------



## patbaz

Robino I might just leave it until the day of the blood test and do a test that morning as I will be 12dp3dt so it should be a true result. I did POAS this morning to see if trigger was out of my system and it was a bfn on an internet cheapie so next bfp I see will be a true reading fingers crossed lol


----------



## JoBell

Ours was a 3 day transfer x


----------



## Abi07

Cor blimey ladies, you've all been busy!
Patbaz, glad you're feeling better, and everything crossed for Friday.
Robino, big congratulations, it really is a good start to the year!!
Rachy, Friday will soon be here - I can't believe how quick the time goes though, but I suppose it all depends on what we have to do in the week, I'm all work sleep, clean, eat, so it soon goes.
Poppy, hold off till Friday, Friday is a good luck day I can tell! Or Saturday at Robino says. We tested on a Saturday but it was my OTD, but it was great being a day off, so I could get over whatever result I saw!
JoBell, my clear blue digi only says 1-2 weeks but I'm really 3+, so it could be bad news for me, or my HCG is low for no specific reason other than thats just my body!
Rebecca, good for you and fingers crossed. So many single parent families who are struggling because of relationship breakdowns, at least this way you won't have the grief of an ex to deal with!! Good luck for Friday.
Hells, hello Mrs! Hope you're coming along nicely!

AFM, I have my first scan booked for 1st February and Im excited and petrified at the same time. Im not going to test any more, just hope I start to have some symptoms between now and then to make it feel real. Im still getting the odd dull stomach ache, and possible AF type twinges, but other than that zilch, nada, nothing! Oh and maybe some changes in my appetite, but that could be down to lack of alcohol!! hehe!
Im not having HCG as my clinic said its unnecessary unless I have bleeding, but I could at £65 a shot. As it won't change the outcome we've decided to give it a miss. Me and him are still in shock at the result, and can't quite believe we've got to this stage. When the nurse said congrats that was the first time I really smiled about it!! Off to watch Silent Witness part 2 now ladies, also with a non-alcoholic beer and some chocs (maybe!)

Happy Tuesday evening girls x


----------



## Robino

Yep no more testing til at least 9/10 days patbaz  

Jobell- maybe that is why yours isn't showing in digital because 3 day one will have to go through more divisions etc I suppose. Maybe they take longer when been frozen and is in vivo  

Abi - the digital ones are 100% accurate and I think the whole IVF thing might skew results, what day embryo was yours? Maybe similar thing to jobell? Think positively  . Are you on progesterone (sorry if asked that!)? All my symptoms could be due to that so far, apart from cramps. Enjoy your telly, beer choc  evening 

Happy Tuesday evening all. Bed with book for me... Rock and roll   x


----------



## Abi07

I'm a 5day transfer and on clexane, progynova and Cyclogest. Someone on another firm had very low HCG and only 1-2 week on test, and has just found out she's having twins! Eeek!


----------



## Rebecca_747

Thank you Abi07..  Feeling nervous so don't judge me but having a glass of red to try and relax..  Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## Poppy07

Hi Rebecca, I think a few of us are due to test in the next few days, my OTD is Saturday.


----------



## Carrie88

I'm testing Sunday! 

This 2ww lark reminds me of how I feel about running a minute on a treadmill at HIIT. It's only a minute but when you're running full pelt it feels like an hour. 

This is only a few more days but when you're waiting for something like this it feels like a month!


----------



## Max 2012

Evening all

Thats great news on your test Robino  

It may be worth leaving it a few days JoBell before doing a clear blue again as I think the mlu is higher in them than in the first response.  Give it time for hcg levels to rise. Good news you still have a strong positive on your first response again this morning. 

Glad you are feeling better patbaz. I tested the trigger out of mine at 6dp3dt on my first cycle years ago,  but haven't really thought about doing that this time. I'm sure its long gone by now. How are you feeling? Im getting mild cramps and twinges which are usually a good sign for me, so hoping it is again this time.  I'm so nervous though now, as I know what8the outcome it is our last attempt, and can't help but feel so anxious on how things are going to turn out. I'm talking holidays witn dh as a back up plan, but he doesn't want to discuss that yet, as he is being optimistic that everything will be fine. I find if I prepare for the worst,  then anything other than that is a bonus. Starting to loose that pma now. 

Hells did you get your second bloods back?

Hi to everyone else,  Rebecca,  poppy, misspiggy,  carrie, abi, rachy


----------



## Rachy225

Morning everyone hope everyone is good today. I'm really stressing out this morning there was a teeny weeny amount of light pink blood when I wiped but came out at the same time as when the old crinone gel came out. I really really hope this doesn't mean I'm out  xxx


----------



## patbaz

Rachy huni could it be an implantation bleed??  How many days past transfer are you?  It could be good news x


----------



## Rachy225

Hi Patbaz I'm currently 12 days past 2 day transfer and have my blood test Friday. Worried it may be too late for implantation (not too sure?!!) xxx


----------



## patbaz

Rachy huni try not to panic unless it's full flow you're still in. Have you POAS yet?


----------



## Rachy225

No I haven't in trying to be strong and hold out until the OTD Friday!! My strong will is starting to fade!! Haha xxx


----------



## patbaz

Try to stay as positive as you can huni. I will keep my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Rebecca_747

Don't panic.  Implantation can take 6 -12 after ovulation.
I stupidly did a hpt this morning and it came back bfn.  I couldn't hold out any longer...  It's too early to test but I was just hoping!!  OTD for bloods is Friday and hpt on Monday.  I let my impatience get the better of me


----------



## patbaz

Aww Rebecca huni don't beat yourself up at least you now know that when you get your bfp on Friday it will be 100% otherwise testing this early you may have questioned if it was the trigger in your system. Good luck go for Friday x


----------



## Rachy225

Right I've got myself out of my silly place!!  Lol I've been doing some research in to the crinone gel and apparently when the old gel is discharged some ladies have had light pink blood with this and they've been fine!! I am holding on to this now and hope and pray that's all it is!! 

Don't be disheartened Rebecca Friday will be a good day for OTD!!! 

Thanks for the pep talks this morning girls  xxx

I've also spoken with my clinic and they've said that it's quite common so I feel a lot better now xxx


----------



## JoBell

I've had bleeding since day 3/4 and I was told not to worry about it. I'm day 12 today and it seems to have stopped (touch wood!) I had some very light pink spotting at first then it got heavier and darker. Don't worry about it. It's probably a good sign that the embryo is implanting  x


----------



## chichi85

Hey,
Can I join you ? Ive had Et today 2 blasts , can test on 1st feb! 

Scared !!! X


----------



## chichi85

Thank you !! Gonna be the slowest few weeks im sure  
What's the best tests to buy? 
X


----------



## patbaz

Different people choose different ones but most people use first response. I personally use Tesco own brand as I find them quite accurate and only half the price of others x


----------



## Rebecca_747

Thanks ladies.  I just keep on having bad days and this is one of them.  I guess we all have those days. I know I shouldn't but I compare to previous tries whether they failed or I miscarried.  All normal I suppose.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us all testing in the next few days


----------



## patbaz

Try to stay positive huni. I know only too well how difficult that is but soon you will know. One way or another. 

If I get a bfn I have a weekend away with my family to eat and drink all the things I can't currently lol


----------



## Rebecca_747

I have a holiday to Dubai next month so at least worst case, I can drink till my hearts content!! Lol


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

I got another faint line this morning but it doesn't seem to be getting much darker. I'm starting to get a bit worried  I've still got strange cramp pains but no more spotting. Blood test is Friday so not long to wait now but I feel nervous x


----------



## patbaz

Jobell a line is a line huni. Also are you using the same make of test everyday because that's the only way you can be sure if differences. Enjoy being pregnant huni x


----------



## JoBell

Hi  Yes, I'm using First Response tests. I tried a clearblue digital a few days ago but it didn't pick anything up. The 2ww is really killing me now. I don't feel like I can relax and enjoy it. I'm constantly doubting wether there's even a line there with it not getting any darker x


----------



## patbaz

If I were you I wouldn't test again for at least 48 hours huni and spend tomorrow doing something nice for yourself like getting your hair or nails done and try to chill a little. I love to stick on a bit of Norah Jones or Adele and read a good book. I can really recommend the two week wait by Sarah raynor. It's written very well about ladies in our position. It's fictional but the stories and characters are great.


----------



## misspiggy1975

Welcome chichi... try not to test too early... I know it's hard...I am 9dp5dt..I am due to test Monday but am gonna test Sunday as I won't be on my own..

I have probably asked this before Jobell bit how many days r u? 

Fingers crossed Rebecca...sending baby dust to everyone...

Patbaz I am gonna get that book on my kindle tonight...and I think it's easier if you don't even have a test in the house...am gonna go and buy mines tomo...or I might leave it to Saturday so there is no temptation...


----------



## patbaz

Miss piggy it's a great read. It gets our emotions to a t. Loved it. Hope you like it!!


----------



## Poppy07

I tested too early today, 8dp5dt in the middle of the day using a boots early test. The rest was negative, how accurate is this likely to be?


----------



## Max 2012

Hi everyone

Nice to see you on here chichi. Thats great news 2 blasts.  

Hope you are okay Rebecca,  wow dubai,  that sound amazing! Fingers crossed for Friday 

Hi Jo bell, how many days past transfer are you now? Like the others say a line is a line, but if you are worried you could always look at having bloods done? Maybe that line is as dark as it goes if it is staying the same every day.  

Hi patbaz,  how are you feeling? When you do you plan to test again? 

Hi Rachy, hope your feeling better now. I've heard that people have slight tinges from using gels and pessaries.  My friend who was 6.5 weeks was panicking about the same last week, she had scan next day and a lovely heartbeat, so please don't worry too much  

Hi misspiggy  

Hi poppy, it might be better to use first morning urine for a more accurate result. The levels of hcg will still be low at this point.


----------



## JoBell

Thanks ladies  Im 12dp3dt. I got my first BFP on day 9. I'm having my bloods taken on Friday x


----------



## chichi85

Thank you for the welcomes.... Well done on everyone with you bfp so far ! Hoping this is a lucky thread for us all xxxx


----------



## Robino

Hi ladies  

Wow it's me struggling to keep up today!

I won't tell you off on this thread as well Poppy    ... Everything still crossed but give it a couple more days.

Welcome chichi - I'm hoping our so far + month carries over to you (and everyone else of course) too. I got a BFP 11dp5dt on Monday   after a BFN at 9dp.

Thanks everyone else for the congratulations....  I tested for clinic on my OTD this am and still + (phew) , scan booked for 10th Feb! Just realised how great in many ways this pregnancy (fingers crossed) could be.... I said I'd go back to work full time if we'd not managed to have no2 when my son started school ... He starts in Sept  ... Obviously there are millions more wonderful things about it but that made me smile whilst being harassed at work!!

Hope you all well, happy Weds evening all xx


----------



## Max 2012

Aww that a good point Robino,  my son starts school in September too, which if I get a bfp too,  then I would be going on maternity leave as he starts school which will be nice for him to have me drop him off and pick him up whilst he settles in. Unfortunately im already back at work full time. I went back 4 days initially,  but back at it for 5 now  

Thats great you have your scan date booked.  How exciting.  Did you have 1 or 2 embryos transferred?


----------



## Sophe76

Gosh what a stressful time for all 😬
I really feel for those of you who have had you're ups and downs but its also great to read when there are bfp! 😆 It's definitely made me realise I am not going to test early despite the absolute urge!! 
I've been fine up until yesterday, I have been so emotional literally crying at anything and everything 😬 I've also been feeling really dizzy which is apparently the side effects from the meds. 
4 days to go!!!!
GOODLUCK girls you're all in my thoughts xxxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Sophie those sound like good signs to me huni. Good luck sweetie x


----------



## Sophe76

Thank you Patbaz. Keep checking that I haven't come on! 😬
Currently on Amazon trying to order that book, definitely need a good book to bury myself in 
😘😘😘😘


----------



## patbaz

Ha ha I just hope you guys enjoy it as much as I did lol


----------



## chichi85

Hey everyone , 

Been having crazy dreams lastnite . All I can think about is this waiting now . 11 days to go  
Robino - Congrats to you wonderful news. you must be over the moon . 
Misspiggy-wishing you lots of luck for your testing on Sunday .
Patbaz -when are you testing ? Wishing you lots of luck !!  that's what ive been saying to myself if im not preg im looking forward to a nice glass of wine . 

Good luck to everyone on this thread x x x


----------



## misspiggy1975

Morning ladies

This morning when I opened my eyes I realised I forgot to take my Progynova last night, I am on 2 1 2 and forgot to take the 2 last night...I can't believe I have been so silly..and I feel really crampy this morning...


----------



## patbaz

Miss piggy don't worry sweetie just forget about last nights dose and take this mornings dose. Phone your clinic for advice. You're not the first and you won't be the last to forget to take a dose. Been there and done that! Dh and I went away for the weekend and I forgot to bring my crinone gel with me, cue a frantic 3 hour car journey home at midnight and 3 hours back to the hotel. Dh was not impressed. The meds make us do crazy things x


----------



## Carrie88

Aww miss piggy I hope you're ok! I don't think one dose will make a difference but definetly ring your clinic this morning for advice  everything will be ok lovely! Loads of people have forgot doses! I've made a med sheet for the 2ww so I'm ticking it off once I've taken it otherwise I'd probably forget too!! Xx

Time is really dragging now : hurry up sunday! I just wanna know now, whatever the outcome!


----------



## Tati100

Hi everyone,

This is my first post in ages on FF and first one in this group. 

I am 9dp5dt of 2 x Grade A embryos, and have been feeling rubbish the whole tww so far.

Every symptom I had could totally be the progesterone and also pregnancy so I have been having an emotional battle with myself every day. I've  felt sick the last couple of days which isn't pleasant. 

I have been signed off sick for the two week wait as our failed cycle last summer really hit me hard and I just wanted to give this second try the best chance.

Yesterday I was so frustrated and the 'negative voice' completely took over in my head (gosh, I sound bonkers don't I?!) anyway, my OTD isn't until Monday but I caved in and did a test about 5pm last night, mainly because I just wanted to see that it was negative and put my mind at rest. To my surprise, two lines appeared.... What the hell?! Am I actually pregnant?! 

I instantly felt bad for not doing the test with my husband and not sharing that moment with him, and then started to think that I shouldn't get too excited as it could be a false positive, could be from the trigger and could still be in a bfn. 

I did another test (with my DH this time!) this morning and the line came out even darker... I'm 4 days off my OTD... Do you think it's too early / shouldn't get my hope up? 

Tried posting a pic of the tests but can't work out how. This mornings test the line is exactly the same or maybe even a bit darker than the test line on a first response test.


----------



## patbaz

Tati you are exactly 14 days past ec so your trigger is well gone. So congratulations on your bfp huni x


----------



## chichi85

Congrats Tati xxx


----------



## Tati100

Thanks Chichi and Patbaz, I really do hope it's a true positive... It's so hard to believe it after all this time and I don't want to let my guard down... If you know what I mean. Fingers crossed.

I've decided I'm going to buy more tests and just test every day until OTD now!


----------



## Sophe76

Woo Hoo another BFP!! Congrats xxx


----------



## Sophe76

What's the clinic said miss piggy? I'm sure they said not to worry and to carry on with the morning dose xx


----------



## misspiggy1975

Hi all..I contacted the clinic and they said not to worry but just keeping my drugs as normal today....aw I hope I haven't messed up!!!!

Tati that's brill news....so pleased for you..

Thanks all for keeping me sane this morning...

I am off to a hotel on Friday night...what excuse am I going to use for not drinking i am going with a few girls.....what's everyones plans this weekend girls to get thru this 2ww?


----------



## patbaz

Miss piggy I always use the I'm on antibiotics excuse. It's an oldie but nobody even blinks!


----------



## Sophe76

That's a good excuse! I was just try to think up one for tomorrow night! I always drink so they would all think it was strange! Lol
About to start the hrs work up to giving myself this injection argh!!! 😖
Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Good luck huni x


----------



## Sophe76

😘


----------



## misspiggy1975

Good luck Sophie...you will be a pro in no time..

Patbaz..that's what I was thinking...


----------



## Hopeful2013

Hi everyone,

Can I join please? Just had egg transfer today, so I'm now pupo with a 3 day old 8 cell embryo 

Thinking positive thoughts!! I'll read back and try and catch up. Hi Patbaz xx


----------



## patbaz

Hey hopeful congrats on being PUPO and welcome to the hell that is the 2ww


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all!!

I'm just out of having two 3day transfers... 1 x 9 cell top grade and one 5 cell with fragmentation ... Anyone know what that means?

Excited to be here and join the madness of the tww!


----------



## Blueestone

Otd is 4/2/16


----------



## MrsScooby

4dp 3dt, 3 embryos transferred.
Have been here 7 times before, 5 chemical pregnancies, also heard today none of our other embryos were suitable for freezing.  I know this is not uncommon bit am now melting my head thinking about the 3 we had transferred and having all the mad 2ww thoughts!
Trying to stay positive and think of all the changes we made this year with diet, lifestyle, acupuncture, fertility massage, supplements all to prepare for a successful cycle but it's not so easy. 

Sending everyone relaxed and chilled vibes for the 2ww


----------



## patbaz

Hi bluestone and welcome. You have one top grade embryo and one average embryo. Ideally at day 3 your embryo should be between 7-10 cells. If it's at 5 cell on day 3 it's just a slow grower huni. So you're good x

Och Mrs scooby you sound like you've had a rough trot huni. I hope this is your time x


----------



## Abi07

Hi Everyone!
Whilst I'm quietly wishing away my 2 weeks till 1st scan, you're all busy getting PG's! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## misspiggy1975

Welcome Mrs Scooby & Bluestone & Hopeful

So today I bought a pregnancy test...hoping I can hold out until Sunday now...11dp5dt..


----------



## misspiggy1975

Oh and I have he just sat and at my way thru a 150g bag of crisps...


----------



## patbaz

Very brave miss piggy. I have cheap ones in and I won't buy a proper one until the night before I test. Good luck to you x


----------



## chichi85

My tummy feels like it's tugging . Im 2dp5dt , im really really feeling negative .  xx


----------



## misspiggy1975

Brave or silly...I am off for the night tomo night..so tests will stay at home and not back til sat eve...if I can just keep my pesky hands off them til then...


----------



## misspiggy1975

Chi chi 

That can be a good sign...sending you baby dust..


----------



## patbaz

Chichi those can be good signs huni. You've got to find some PMA sweetie. I have my fx for you xx

Miss piggy enjoy your night away. Don't bring the POAS with you then that way you won't be tempted. Not long now 3 more sleeps for you x


----------



## Poppy07

Misspiggy my advice would be to stay away from the tests. I tested yesterday 3 days before my OTD and got a bfn and am now in even more of a limbo but assuming the worst. Enjoy your night away feeling positive.


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone else is on lubion and cyclogest? Just wondering about ur dose


----------



## Rachy225

Evening lovely ladies, hope you are all doing ok!! Welcome to those that are at the start of your 2ww and congrats to everyone getting their BFPs.

I'm so excited and very very nervous for test day tomorrow, eek!!! I don't know whether to do a test in the morning before my blood test to give me some idea. Ohh the choices!!! Lol 

xxx


----------



## chichi85

Im trying to be postive  just feel like its a bad day ! Thanks everyone xxx


----------



## patbaz

Bluestone I'm not on either of them but I was on cyclogest previously and I was on 400mg twice daily. 

Rachy good luck for tomorrow. If it were me I would POAS in the morning before blood test, simply because I would want to be prepared. 

Chichi sending you hugs x


----------



## JoBell

Rachy- it's our blood test day tomorrow too. I'm really nervous! I done a test on Sunday and it was a very feint positive so I've done one every morning since then and got the same results. We are praying we get more good news tomorrow! Good luck for yours xx


----------



## Max 2012

Im having one of those days too chichi . Ive been up and down from one day to the next, but I think as test date is getting closer I feel more and more nervous that it hasn't worked.  This is the most nervous I have felt out of any of my 6 x 2ww's.

Good luck for testing tommorrow rachy. Hope you get your bfp!

Hope you get some reassurance from your bloods tommorrow JoBell


----------



## Rebecca_747

Good luck for tomorrow Rachy...  It's my test day too.  Bloods at 10.30 EEEEEEKKKKKKKKK!!


----------



## Rachy225

Good luck to you both JoBell and Rebecca fingers crossed we all get out BFPs!!! I'm at the hospital at 8.30 tomorrow morning so fingers crossed they let me know by lunchtime!! I've taken tomorrow off work as I don't think I'll be doing anyone any good!! Lol 

Thanks Max. 

I know patbaz I'm just so unsure whether to or not...xxx


----------



## patbaz

Rebecca and jobell good luck for your tests in the morning X

Max the 2ww never gets any easier I'm on no7 and I still find it the worst part of the whole process but fingers crossed this will be the last one for both of us xx


----------



## Sophe76

Omg good luck girls 😘😘😘😘


----------



## Sophe76

Bluestone I'm on 400mg cyclogest 3 X daily and 100mg progesterone injection daily, plus 2 X clexane injections daily and an aspirin xx


----------



## Angelbabympj

Hi everyone  
I'm a returning member. Im currently 7 DPO. I was wondering are any of you having symptoms yet? I would really appreciate any reply as I feel like I'm driving myself mad here.  My "symptoms" are-
Sore boobs
Red streak when I wiped today sorry TMI
Itchy skin
Bloated
Cramps/Pressure (especially in lower middle abdomen)
VERY gassy again sorry TMI
Very tired and need a nap mid afternoon.
Backache hip ache 

thanks for reading


----------



## Sophe76

GOODLUCK to u girls testing today, you're in my thoughts and my fingers and toes are crossed xxxx I'm getting more and more anxious as the days goes by. 2 days to go 🙏 What will be will be 🙏
Angelbaby just to confirm, are you 7 days post egg transfer?? Xx


----------



## Rebecca_747

Morning ladies...  I'm convinced the result today will come back negative.  I'm really not feeling it at all.  At the start of the week my boobs were so sore I had to wear a bra at night, now they are almost back to normal.  This happened the last twice when I had failed IUI.  So i'm certain because of that I know the outcome of the bloods.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed someone has good news today x


----------



## patbaz

Rebecca try to stay positive huni. I know it's difficult but you've not long to wait x


----------



## Sophe76

Rebecca allllll my thoughts and prayers are with you 🙏🙏🙏🙏😘😘😘😘


----------



## Rachy225

Hey ladies well test results are back and it's a BFN. Absolutely gutted 😞 They said there was a low level of hcg so it's tried to take but not got there. Xxx


----------



## Sophe76

Oh Rachy I'm so so sorry chicky 😔 It obviously wasn't meant to be even though that's still hard to hear. Please don't give up! Stay strong we're all behind you xxxx


----------



## Rebecca_747

So sorry honey.  I really feel for you.  I'll know my fate in the next few hours.  Keep strong and remember, we're all here x


----------



## chichi85

Hey everyone, 

Good luck with everyone testing . 
Sorry to hear rachy   Hope your ok ! 

I feel like a emotinal reck atm. Didn't sleep well had work 1st thing this morning . Im convinced it's not worked , just feel so upset with the whole Uncertainty in my life .
Xxx


----------



## Rachy225

Fingers crossed for you Rebecca. Yeah I'm upset but got to look forward we have 8 good frozen embies so just wait for 3 months and try again. Thanks for all of your support. Good luck to everyone still in their 2ww xxx


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies 

After 5 positive tests, we've just got our blood test results and it was a definite negative  We are heartbroken. We've been in a little pregnant bubble all week and now it's over  

Rachy - Im so sorry you've had bad news too. Sending you big hugs x


----------



## Rachy225

Oh no JoBell I am so sorry to hear that. I have just had email from the hospital just to confirm all the details as I didn't take it in properly earlier and my hcg level at 14dp2dt was 6! Massive hugs to you too. Xxxx


----------



## chichi85

Hi jo , 
So sorry to hear this . Sending you   Xxxxx


----------



## maristeve2013

Hi, I'm 27 and my hubby is 33 we have been trying to conceive now for 8years, this is the first time ever my period has been late, I have done tests and all come back negative.

I feel like my breasts are much bigger, getting slight cramps down below, and a thick gloopy like mucus.... Sometimes when I wipe it's a bright yellow colour.

We had a failed cycle of IVF in May 2013, and are desperate to become parents... So we are devastated, but is there still hope that I could be pregnant??


----------



## Angelbabympj

Sophie 76 no im on a natural cycle. We have an appointment with fertility clinic in February,  we have been ttc naturally for a long time but this is the first time I've had symptoms xx


----------



## patbaz

Rachy I'm so sorry huni I've been where you are and it's just horrid. My advise is to go and do something nice for yourself a spa day and a big glass of bubbly

Jobell I'm so sorry huni. I'm very confused though. Surely if you had 5 positive tests then your bloods should've had some level of hcg in it. I'm sending you big hugs x


----------



## GoingGreek

2dp5dt today for me...... I feel totally normal. Only had one BFP which was a chemical pregnancy and I had cramps 6dp2dt I think..... I just feel a bit negative today.....I wish there was a sign or I knew what my 3 blasts are doing.

So sorry to hear about the BFN's


----------



## Rebecca_747

Well, as I thought, the blood test results came back as a bfn.  My heart goes out to those who also had sad news


----------



## Rachy225

So sorry to hear Rebecca, thinking of you too. Big hugs xxx


----------



## patbaz

Rebecca I'm so sorry huni x


----------



## Rachy225

Thanks Patbaz, got the girls coming over tonight with a bottle of wine and chocolate!!! Xxx


----------



## Carrie88

So sorry Rachy! A bottle of wine and chocolate sounds lovely!! Xx 

Rebecca I'm so sorry to read your sad news too xx 

I don't think it's looking good for me either. I've tested 8 days past transfer today and a stark white negative.


----------



## JoBell

Thanks ladies  

I don't really understand it either but I'm trying not to think about it. From what the nurse said, I think the embryo started to implant then failed to get further than that so the hormone levels slowly dropped which is why the pregnancy test and blood test were negative. 

We are booked in for a follow up appointment in Feb to chat with the doctor then we will try again with our other frozen baby quite soon after that. 

Rachy and Rebecca - I'm so sorry to hear you've had bad news too. Sending big hugs to you both xx


----------



## GoingGreek

Really sorry to hear about the BFNs.... 

Hoping I can join you all. This is my 6th IVF 2ww but first time at Serum in Greece.

Wishing everyone lots of sticky vibes


----------



## patbaz

Welcome going Greek. I hope this is a lucky tx x


----------



## Max 2012

Not had chance to catch up today before now.

Im so sorry to hear your news rachy and Rebecca.  Its so hard 

JoBell,  I've been where you have hun, twice now and its just awful to have that week of excitement just snatched away. 

How you feeling patbaz? 

Hi going greek.

Carrie hope things change for you.  Was yours 2 day transfer? If so I would give it a couple of days yet as it seems a little early. 

Aww Chichi, I too feel like this has not worked. Just don't feel any different like I did on my last 2 bfp's so pretty sure its just the cyclogest that is delaying my af. My plan was to test tomorrow morning,  but I really don't want to now, but I also don't want to test on a work day either. Decisions decisions.  Might wait till Sunday?


----------



## Carrie88

Hi Max,

No ours was a 4 day transfer. 

Good luck for your testing!! Fingers crossed you get your bfp! X


----------



## chichi85

hey everyone ,

Sorry for the girls that didn't get the news they wanted . Xxx

Max- I hope your ok , Im getting twinges and a bit of pulling but im unsure if that's a symtom ? Could be the stims or the progestrone ? Ive never been thru this as its my 1st cycle . Ahh im gonna do a sunday test mines gonna be next Sunday . If it's a negative I don't wanna be at work I'll wanna be with my huspand . Really hope your get a bfp . 

Sending you all lots of love 

Chichi xx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all 

Love and baby dust to u all - I'm currently feeling the progestrone rage and come on here rather than having a row with myself!!!


----------



## patbaz

😂😂😂 bluestone I know exactly what you mean. I lost the plot with dh the other evening for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Blueestone

Im feeling a little unhinged!


----------



## patbaz

That's me on a normal day huni 😉


----------



## Sophe76

I started spotting yesterday!!!! 😬 Thought I was gonna loose the plot! Friends encouraged me to carry on with my night out, which I'm glad I did as it took my mind off things for a bit. 
Today slightly dizzy no more spotting but absolutely don't want to move!!!! 
🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏
My thoughts are with you all 😘😘😘😘
1 day to go 😬


----------



## chichi85

Sophie - great news , have you had any other symtoms ? Im 4dp5dt  xxx


----------



## Babygood

Hello Patbaz and Bluestone!  Ok to join you girls on this crazy 2ww?

ET this morning - yet another difficult procedure due to my fibroids affecting how everything should be sitting inside.... But it's done and the actual transfer went really well.

Cannot believe I am actually in Pupo land! X


----------



## Sophe76

I don't feel it's great news as its way past implantation bleeding 😔 But thanks for trying to be positive for me 😘 I have period type symptoms, lower abdo pain, now lower back pain and ongoing sore boobs!


----------



## MrsScooby

Having done the 2ww way too many times before it never seems to get easier!
I'm slowly driving myself cuckoo 

Am 6dp3dt of 3 embryos and am starting to think I'll never get to test date, despite previous chemical pregnancies I usually start to bleed when af is due.  Some cramping yesterday and today, sore boobs and am now sniffling at a wedding dress tv show.
The joyful time we have during 2ww!!!

I should know better than try to work out what's going on but it's so hard.
Hope everyone has a good Sat


----------



## Toyajane22

Hi everyone,  I just wanted to offer some reassurance to people in 2ww as I know How frustrating and stressful it can be! I had a failed fresh IVF in October 2015 but two 6 day frosties, which was great! Just had our first FET (natural) with a hatching blast and got a good positive on hpt today (frer). I am 6dp5dt (or maybe 6dp6dt). We have tried for a baby for amost five years, I have never been pregnant so have never seen a positive result (just hundredsof negatives) I ve believed for a long time it just wasn't meant to be and even still have that in the back of my mind now. I have had no symptoms at at all, just all my usual little cramps I get every month, and had a negative result yesterday 5dp5dt.  I didn't change my diet but took pregnecare conception vitamins since November. I have also felt so stressed and even more so today which I thought would go against me. I know it's early days and my otd is not for another three days but it's nice just to know it's possible for me to even get to this stage even if it doesn't stay with us! I wish everyone all the luck in the world and hope people can relate as it's nice to know you re not alone xxx


----------



## patbaz

Hi ladies. 

How is everyone doing this evening??

Welcome baby good and the other newly PUPO ladies!

Toyajane congrats on your bfp huni X


----------



## misspiggy1975

Hi Ladies

Aw girls I am so sorry for all of you who have not had the news you wanted....its such a tough land and I have been there too..

OTD for me is Monday..but I am going to test in the morning..Sophie are you testing tomo too? 

I am afraid..like Pupo...tomo might not be the news I wanna hear


----------



## Max 2012

I tested this morning and it was a BFN for me   don't think it will change now as always had positives by this time now.


----------



## Sophe76

Oh no, girls I'm really feeling your pain 😔. I'm so sorry 😔
I'm still spotting but no fresh blood. I feel sick to the stomach with this waiting game.
Yes I'm having a blood test tomorrow around 08.30 so should find out around midday 🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## patbaz

Aww max it's early days yet huni. Every pregnancy is different otd for you is Tuesday so you're still very early. I'm sending you hugs X

Good luck to all testing tomorrow x


----------



## GoingGreek

Sophe -good luck with your blood test! I didn't even know you could get them on Sunday's.  

Max - sorry for your BFN   Fingers crossed it changes.

Miss piggy - I have my fingers crossed for you tomorrow too!

ToyaJane - congratulations! I've been trying now for 12 years for a baby this is our 6th IVF cycle and I'm totally symptomless this 2ww.... I feel so much more positive reading your news.

Well, we are 3dp5dt and completely symptomless! I was hoping for a cramp a twinge or something   I had 3 lovely blasts transferred and just don't think it's worked as not a single symptom. I'm quite calm though which is unusual and also subject to change


----------



## patbaz

Going Greek any symptoms people get at this stage is usually us to the progesterone we are taking so try not to worry. Just keep plodding along x


----------



## Sophe76

I'm with the ARGC and I don't think there is a day they aren't open! It's pretty intense but they get results, let's pray they can do it for me! 🙏
Goodluck girls xx


----------



## chichi85

Hey everyone ,

Good luck with testing tomo .

Max-sorry to hear your news hun , was really hoping for you . 
Ive been out for a meal with hubby , he was enjoying his beer and wine whilst I was sitting there in pupo land with my water . 
Im getting these twinges on and off still im 4dp5dt is this a sign ? or they progestrone ?? Any help apperciated . Feeling like a crazy woman a bit . 
Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Chichi honest answer is it could be a good sign or it could be the progesterone sweetie. That's why the 2ww is such a


----------



## patbaz

Ok ladies I am looking for a bit of advice. 

I've done something I never do. I tested  6dp3dt and I got a very feint + on cheap tesco tests.  You really had to look to see the 2nd line.  I tested at 7dp3dt and got the same result so I went and bought a couple of first response tests and I did one at 4:30 in the afternoon and got a quick line. Not a strong line but easily seen. I didn't test yesterday but decided to test again this morning on tesco cheapie and first response. Again tesco line barely visible. Slightly darker than friday's test but still you have to really squint and focus. On frer it came up with a strong line but not as strong as I would like. 

My question is this. Should I expect to have a chemical because the tests aren't getting much stronger?

Any advice at all would be very welcome. 

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Blueestone

Morning Pat

I just don't know babe - ur still very early u dates and could it be the trigger... If step away from the tests for a few days and wait til at least 10dpt? 

Fx it's ok babe and a true developing positive!! 

In sure someone else will be along with more knowledge than me xxxxx

I can imagine ur going out of ur mind right now xxxx💗💙💗💙💗💙💗


----------



## patbaz

I tested the trigger out at 4dp3dt bluestone. I'm 9dp3dt today. Just feeling a little nervous!


----------



## misspiggy1975

Morning ladies

I got a positive this morning...I did wait until day 13 and I didn't test in between...although it was very hard.

Chichi I really had very little or no symptoms...maybe a little food aversion in the last day or two..

Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## patbaz

Congrats miss piggy. Great news x


----------



## Blueestone

I don't know pat it's so hard to say ... Personally I think it's too early to tell  and it could still be developing and may not necessarily mean CP...when r u thinking of testing again and when is ur otd? I've got a copy of that timeline for transfer I'll put it in here see if that helps??


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all, I don't know if this has ever been posted on here before, but I found it on another website and thought it was amazing and that you may find it equally amazing.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## patbaz

Thanks bluestone I was the one who put that up originally. The lines are definitely stronger today but I've never tested this early. The rule is that you should be able to get a bfp 14 days from ec. I'm 12 days from ec. My blood test is on Wednesday but clinic said I could test Monday or Tuesday on hpt. All of my OTD prior to moving to this clinic were 17dp ec and when I got my bfp lines were very strong. 

Aaaaaaagh this is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Blueestone

I love Love that timeline xx

is it getting darker? X


----------



## chichi85

Oh pat,you must be stessed . I would wait a few days , sending you lots of luck  

Thanks for the advise prob the progestrone .this is HELL 
Congrats miss piggy wonderful news !!! 

Xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Bluestone it's def darker but only just!!!!!


----------



## Blueestone

You are so stressed and caught in a loop of frustration and up and down! Try n stay calm and be kind to urself babe xxx

Try n hold off a day or so and then see 

I'm sure I will be the same as u in a few days!!


----------



## amal141

Seeing as implantation would be fresh it's not surprising the line isn't super dark yet....   Feeling super hopeful for u patz- u have been an amazing support to everyone on here xx


----------



## patbaz

Aww thanks Amal very nervous as I've never tested early before!!


----------



## Blueestone

It's so hard but ur doing so well and like the others say a great support for everyone here. Xxx


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I'm 3dp3dt and when I get up from sitting I feel like I've done a million sit ups and have to hold belly as very very painful... Any ideas? Trauma from collection?? What's do u think?


----------



## patbaz

Bluestone most likely trauma. Is it very painful?? Phone your clinic and explain what's going on. I have to be honest and say that up until about 5dp3dt I was feeling a bit sore. It was annoying more than anything else. I know that we should expect some discomfort but if you're in a real amount of pain contact the clinic to get advice x


----------



## Blueestone

It's only in occasion but very uncomfortable when writing from settee up... I feel find otherwise... X


----------



## MadameG

Pat that sounds pretty positive to me - everything crossed for you     Xxx

Max sending lots of love - could just be a late implanter and as has been said, every pregnancy is different   Xx

Misspiggy congrats! Xxx

Bluestone if your pain is more than has been I would give your clinic a ring, as better to be safe than sorry (I also felt fine six hours before my ambulance trip on Tuesday) xxx


----------



## Hopeful2013

Patbaz- huge congratulations!! The test lines also depend on how hydrated you are, if you managed to get a line on a basic tesco one that early that's amazing and definitely a good sign, I personally would never use them as you need high hcg levels compared with first response. A line is a line 😄 Ironically if you were giving us advice I'm sure you say the same thing 😉 It may even mean 2 have taken!! You know as soon as you get your bloods done it will be another thing to worry about, each stage has its own worries but try to enjoy it 😄 Xxxx like everyone said you are a great support to so many of us you deserve this!!


----------



## GoingGreek

Congratulations PatBaz 

Hope you are all having a good weekend, as good as it can be on a 2ww!


4dp5dt here and still totally symptom free.... Had a bit of a family crisis today but I tried to stay as calm as possible under the circumstances just hope my little trio are hanging in there

Going Greek xx


----------



## amal141

Going Greek- sorry to hear u have had a stressful day....last thing u need..

Blueestone I had my ec on Monday and was in discomfort until Thursday but it wasn't really painful. I'd phone ur clinic hon xx


I'm bored of this wait. I just want to buy an At home ultra sound kit and sit there all day and watch it.   Had some cramping earlier and went massively dizzy at the checkout in sainsburys and I turned to DH and was like ITS HAPPENING. but now sitting here analysing it. 

May go insane...this is only day 4!!!


----------



## GoingGreek

I'm going a bit insane too Amal   not a single symptom. I'm wondering is my back aching but its probably because I've been sat on my backside xx


----------



## patbaz

Ladies your support today has been amazing. I've discovered that tesco tests are rubbish before 5 weeks so no more tesco tests for me. I've bought a CB digital for tomorrow morning. 

I want to say a huge thank you to all of you. You've been so kind to me today. Your kindness actually brought me to tears. 

If I could have one wish it would be that everyone on here gets their bfp x


----------



## weffwild

We had donor IUI 7 days ago and due to officially test on 5th Feb. This is our second cycle non-medicated and had quite a lot of cramps the last two days.


----------



## patbaz

Welcome weffwild and good luck on your cycle X

AFM CB digital 1-2 weeks this morning which is bang on as I am 13dp ec. Saw gp. Had bloods done which won't come back until Wednesday and she has also sent off my booking for midwife. Is this for real?


----------



## GoingGreek

Thats great Patbaz!!

Weffwild - cramps can be really good! Means they are settling in!

Still symptomless today 5dp5dt. Booked a blood test for Friday which will be 9dp5dt

xx


----------



## Babygood

Excellent news Patbaz!! 

AFM - called in to the clinic this morning- none of our other little embies were strong enough for freezing, but we still have one that was frozen on Saturday and I guess I should think myself lucky as one frozen is better than none. 

It's day 2 after ET for me- so far so good! Hope you ladies are all doing well & good luck to those getting close to test day xxx


----------



## patbaz

Going Greek I don't really have any symptoms apart from sore (.)(.). I've also had the occasional quest feeling but I got that every tx because of progesterone! You're not out yet x

Babygood 1 Frosties is better than none and I'm hoping you won't need it anyway x


----------



## chichi85

Patbaz - im so made up for you  such amazing news, you really have been such a help as others have mentioned . Congrats hun  

Im gonna hold out and test sunday .

Sending you all the best of luck this week xxx


----------



## patbaz

Chichi I have never tested early before this tx so I know how difficult it is to wait until OTD. How many days past transfer are you today?


----------



## chichi85

It's so hard , im 6dp5dt . Part of me wants to so bad! What days did you start testing ? X


----------



## patbaz

Gosh chichi I started testing really early at 6dp3dt and today I am 10dp3dt. They do say that you shouldn't test any sooner than 14 days after ec. With you being 6dp5dt you should be able to get a true reading on Thursday but a lot of ladies get a bfn on that day and then a few days later get a bfp. I think that's why clinics give an OTD later than you would expect. If you are thinking of testing early I would recommend the FRER tests as they seem to be the most sensitive test on the market.


----------



## chichi85

Im gonna wait , as much as I really don't want to i want to be with hubby if it's bad news .thank you for reccomendation xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Not a problem huni. Anytime x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Wow fantastic news pat I'm thrilled for u!!!

Welcome everyone.xx

Afm back at work and I'm shattered 4dp3dt bloody progestrone! I blame it for everything!


----------



## patbaz

Thanks bluestone. I managed to get signed off for another week so I'm taking it easy for now


----------



## Rose5

Fantastic news Patbaz !! Yes take it very easy and huge congrats to you and your OH xx


----------



## MadameG

Pat Yesssss!! So chuffed for you   Xxx


----------



## m.k

Patbaz congrats again lovely I'm so happy for you 

Hope you don't mind me joining ladies today is 2nd day after day 5 ET. Still feeling a little bit crampy and just trying to stay positive . OTD is 3/02 I'm hoping to not give in to temptation before then xx


----------



## Rachy225

Congrats Patbaz!! Such exciting news! Take things easy xxx


----------



## patbaz

Thanks ladies and welcome to the madness m.k x


----------



## Hopeful2013

Hey ladies,
How's everyone holding up? I am now 4dp3dt... Already thinking of testing Friday   Last time we got a positive at 8dp2dt...

I don't feel any different unfortunately, but I think I may be losing my marbles, is that a good sign? We've got a fully electric car and I plugged it in to charge last night but didn't switch it on. Tonight I completely forgot to add a major ingredient to the meal (I have huge OCD when it comes to food so no idea how I managed that)!!

Patbaz that's great news about your tests, I should probably be on commission from pregnancy test companies but it is true, it's money well invested if you're trying to get an early positive 


Chichi I'm excited/nervous for you, do you feel any different?

Babygood, sorry to hear you only got one frostie, our other embryo wasn't good enough for freezing so we now literally have our one egg in a basket haha! I'm hoping it's a good sign and that we wouldn't have needed the other one.


----------



## chichi85

Hopeful - how you feeling !? Im nervous too . I got my tests ready but ive given then to dh to hide from me !! I feel normal was cramps over weekend but I feel normal today .

Xxx


----------



## Blueestone

Hey all!

I'm 4dp3dt today and tired bloated and symptom spotting like a lunatic! 
I had a massive dizzy spell at work which is weird as I had that last time too... Maybe thinking too much??


----------



## m.k

Hi ladies a quick question . Is it safe to get hair coloured during 2ww?


----------



## patbaz

Bluestone sounds like a positive sign to me. 

M.k my clinic gave me a sheet of dos and don'ts and hair dye was a no no. I have an appointment for my dye job on Thursday so had to cancel. Not supposed to dye your hair in first trimester but I don't think I could last until then!!


----------



## m.k

Oh no 🙈🙈 I couldn't get in before . I will have to wait then . Thanks patbaz


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations on your bfp patbaz.   im hoping tor some advice here as im going crazy!  I tested with first response on 9dp3dt and 10dp3dt and was negative.  I always get a bfp on these at 9dp3dt, so was convinced all was over. I had some tesco tests which I have never used before so thought might as well use one this morning at 11dp3dt and was in total shock when a faint blue line appeared So much so that I thought it must be just a glitch so dipped the other test and again a faint blue line.  It was definitely blue so not an evaporation line (I don't think)  and it was about half the width of the control line. So in excitement dh got in the car quick to tesco and picked up some first response tests,  but that was negative.  I'm so confused what is going on? I thought first response were supposed to be more sensitive than tesco. Help I'm going crazy here


----------



## patbaz

Oh Max huni it's so horrible when that happens. If I were you I would wait and test with the first response using fmu. Sounds like you may have a late develope there huni. When is otd and are you having beta hcg?


----------



## Max 2012

No my place won't do bloods, just have to do a hpt on Wednesday.  So I have one first response test left which I am going to leave till Wednesday morning now. When you had positives on the tesco ones was the test line thickness less than the control line thickness?  No sign of af, but I guess that's down to the pessaries?  Im so praying its a late implanter. I was convinced  it was all over, but now I have an incy wincy bit of hope.


----------



## patbaz

Max when I did the Tesco tests they were all squinters. You could see a very feint line which was narrower than control. I think giving yourself another 2 days is a good idea. I did that. Didn't test on sat and lines were clearer in Sunday. I've everything crossed for you x


----------



## Max 2012

Yeah thats what my lines are like. They are still visable now 16 hours later. Don't know whether to get some more tesco ones for Wednesday or just stick with the first response.  Ive been googling like mad and some people were not getting positives on fr, but were on others.


----------



## patbaz

Max what about the ordinary clear blue ones. I've had bfp on them but not on frer


----------



## Max 2012

Ive never had them before.  Think that might be a plan.  Will get an ordinary clear blue for Wednesday morning.  Thanks for listening to me rambling on.


----------



## Love bug

Anxiously joining in on 2ww.

Congrats to all who received their recent BFPs.

I had one day 5 blast transferred today and am awaiting to hear if any of my other 4 embryos are suitable for freezing tomorrow ( only one showing any potential but you know how they will check them all anyway.) I've never had any to freeze in the past and feel a but frustrated they didn't put two back today and be done with it.

Feel more stressed today than any other time. Lifted my 2 yr old into car post ET and got very crampy afterwards so I'm stressing about that. Also OTD fall on DH 40th birthday so feel like he's really been sidelined and that if we get a BFN it'll ruin his birthday and become imprinted in his memory forever more as his worst bday ever.

And I can't go swimming so can't bring son to waterbabies anymore or enjoy the pool when we go away for DH birthday....

And I need to dye my hair ....waillll!!!!

Sorry for the progesterone induced vent. Xxx


----------



## Hopeful2013

Hey lovebug bless you sounds like you've got loads on your plate! I didn't realise we weren't supposed to swim? But I have got tablets you can take orally or the other way so before I took my dd swimming today I just took them orally, probably not good but we haven't been in weeks! I think if you are lucky enough to have a toddler you will be lifting the whole 2ww so I know it's easier said than done, but try to push it to the back of your mind. Hubby's birthday is a tricky one, but positive thinking you'll get a   And be a lovely memorable 40th xx

On no Max, what a nightmare!! Good luck with clear blue tests! I suppose it's good news it's showing on the tesco one as its meant to measure lower hcg levels.


----------



## Parky77

Morning all,

It's been a long time since I've posted, but I find myself in the 2ww again (16th time lucky?! That's how the saying goes, right?!)

Congrats to all with a bfp, sorry to this who have bfn's it really hurts doesn't it?

So I'm symptom watching like a crazy person, I had ohss after the trigger and that seems to be going now, trigger was a week ago. My boobs are a little sore, but could just be period boobs. 

I should have a good chance, I'll tell you all a secret, I know you won't tell!!  I overstimulated again and there were at least 6 follicles over 17mm. So my nurse (I think she knew we would do this) gave me the hcg and made me sign a document to say we would not have intercourse.  Of course we did!  We had already had it the day before anyway, so those pesky sperm may have been sitting their waiting anyway!!!

So because of that I feel like surely I must get pregnant this time?

Luckily I have a busy week at work to distract me!

HURRY UP THE WEEKEND!!! That's when I've told myself I can start testing, because obviously I have no test date!

Oh my knowledge of the swimming thing is just about getting an infection after retrieval/et you should be fine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Parky77

Sorry there not their!!!


----------



## Babygood

Morning ladies,

How are we all doing? I think I maybe starting to feel the 2ww madness kick.... Woke up through the night absolutely roasting hot (which is what happens when AF is expected 😔) have also had some cramping this morning..... Trying to stay super positive. Booked an acupuncture session this afternoon which should chill me out!!

Hope everyone is doing ok? X


----------



## patbaz

Babygood huni I am waking up at all times of the night covered in sweat huni so could be a good sign x


----------



## chichi85

Afternoon ️Ladies ,

Hope everyone is feeling ok !? I have no symtoms as such all the ones I have could be the progestrone . My nipples feel sensitive but that could be a sign of the dreaded P ! 
This is the hardest thing I've ever done, fair play to you girlies that have been through many cycles. It's so hard !!! 

Sending you all the best of luck this week xxx


----------



## patbaz

Keep your chin up chichi. You've done so well huni and only 3 more sleeps sweetie x


----------



## Babygood

Oh Patbaz - I really hope so.  I just keep telling myself that this time next Tuesday I will be put out of my misery!! I think the combination of night sweating and cramp today has sent me a bit loopy with negative thoughts. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.

Chichi 85- totally agree- I have nothing but respect for these ladies who have put themself through this on several occasions as I am now struggling to remember what life was like 6 weeks ago before all of this started!


----------



## Carrie88

Just to let you ladies know we had our second bfn yesterday. 

We are heart broken. 

No fertility issues with either of us so something is going very very wrong somewhere  

Good luck to everyone still in the wait! Hope you get your bfp! 

We are slowly coming to terms with the fact we don't think we will ever be parents!!


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

Soz manic day so I have t been in much today...

How's it going?

5dp3dt ... Just absolutely exhausted!  
Nothing else happening ....


----------



## chichi85

Carrie - so sorry to hear your news , this whole process sucks! I hope your ok hun .

Anyone had backache ? It's killing here, legs are achy too . And I haven't been working out ! lol 
Babygood- oh tell me about it , I forgotton what it's like to be a normal person im crazy lady here ! This is so hard !!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Babygood

Carrie 88- so sorry to hear you got a bfn, as we have all said - this a cruel journey. Take care of each other & best of luck for the future xx

Chichi- no back ache here, just absolutely shattered!!! Bluestone- sounds like you are the same! 

So ladies who has OTD of 2nd February? We are getting there.... Slowly.

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days xxx


----------



## patbaz

Carrie I'm so sorry for your bfn. I know only too well how that feels. Don't make any decisions about tx just now. Take some time out from ttc and have some fun being a couple. I'm sending you big hugs x

How is everyone else holding up?  The crazy of the 2ww is mental !


----------



## m.k

Carrie I'm sorry you got bfn . Take care of yourself lovely. 

Chichi no back pain however I have had stomach cramps on and off since day after ET I'm now 3dp5dt

How are you feeling babygood? 

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## Max 2012

Sorry to hear of your bfn Carrie.  We all know too well how awful it is to go through every hurdle and it fail on the last one. I think I will be joining the bfn club with you tommorrow. 

Patbaz I got my clear blue at the ready for in the morning. And another pack of tesco so I can see if any more lines and if so if they are any darker than the last 2. Think I am just letting myself in for a fall again though,  thinking that all will have changed in the morning. 

We said that this is our one and only paid cycle that we will go through,  but now we are facing that bfn , we are starting to change our minds. We will definitely take some time out though.  We plan to go to Florida in June and then maybe consider starting saving for another round when we get back,  so will be like taking a year out really.  Which I think we definately need. The past 2 years have been full on with treatment failures that we just feel drained,  which I'm sure most of you can relate too.


----------



## m.k

Good luck for tomorrow max2012


----------



## GoingGreek

So sorry about the BFN Carrie  

Good luck for tomorrow Max2012

6dp5dt for me. I am completely symptom free except a lot of weight gain   these steroids have a lot to answer for  

This is the first 2ww for me that I haven't had any cramps....

Going Greek 
xxx


----------



## patbaz

Max huni good luck for today. You're in my thoughts xx

Going Greek you must be due to test soon huni?  Remember I had no symptoms really. Even today my (.)(.) aren't sore at all and CB digital came up 2-3 weeks at 12dp3dt. 

Good luck to anyone else testing today. 

Today is OTD so I'm off to clinic for my blood test 😉


----------



## Parky77

So sorry to hear about the negative tests, it is just so hard and souls destroying. People also say the stupidest things to you when they hear, but it's only because they care and can't imagine what you are feeling. 

Congrats to patbaz, what great news!  

I have ordered some cheap tests off amazon, has anyone else used them?  I normally know for definite that I'm not pregnant and it's been so long since I got a bfp that o think I've imagined that I knew straight away that I was, so this time I'm really confused. I have slightly sore boobs and that's about it. I'm staying positive at the moment though, maybe completely stupid but as far as I am concerned I am pregnant at the moment, it's nice in my bubble and I sort of don't want to test and burst that bubble!!  Do you know what I mean?

Waffle waffle waffle, sorry!!!

Having said all that, I just want to know!!!

Hope everyone has a great day xxx


----------



## chichi85

Morning ️Ladies ,
Max- good luck for today - thinking of you . 
Wishing patbaz all the best for today ! 
Parky - I haven't used the Amazon ones I have cb digital to test with on Sunday ,ive never been preganant so im unsure what symptoms are or if it's the progestrone. When are you testing ? 
Im 7dp5dt , was up at 3am needing a wee and I feel like im coming down with something achy , sicky , tummy and back ache . I really don't think it's a sign it's worked ! 

X


----------



## Babygood

Good luck for today Max & Patbaz -  keeping my fingers crossed for you & thinking of you both x

MK - I am doing ok, apart from feeling that the days are dragging in!! What about you? X

Chichi- hope you aren't coming down with anything. Plenty of fluids & rest for you! X


----------



## m.k

Babygood - im OK still got slight cramps which is worrying me really hope it's not a sign of AF.
Time seems to have slowed down. 😩😩


----------



## Babygood

Yes MK- I have also had quite a bit of cramp yesterday- better today though- just trying not to think about it really! X


----------



## patbaz

So ladies results are in. 

10dp3dt:112

12dp3dt:308

7 week scan booked for the 17th February.


----------



## Love bug

Patbaz. Congrats on your         Great news! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.xx

AFM - day 2 post 5dt. Time is on a go slow and I don't feel pregnant at all but I had no symptoms on previous pregnancy so trying to keep PMA. 

This is complete torture. 

Plan for next few days to keep myself busy:
DS in school tomorrow so book leg wax
Friday- visit my mum (We decided not to discuss infertility our family)
Saturday - working 8am-8pm
Sunday- family day with DH&ds


----------



## Rachy225

Congrats PatBaz that's amazing news!!! So happy for you!!!  xxx


----------



## chichi85

Congrats patbaz , wonderful news!! 
Xxx


----------



## GoingGreek

Amazing news PatBaz!!! So happy for you.

Im horrendously bloated today. I've put 9lbs on this IVF    I haven't even really over eaten.....   Although today has been quite bad I must admit  

7dp5dt for me and I do feel just like I have the bloating pre-AF. Thats the only symptom really. I feel like going to bed I'm so tired but am sure thats mainly because I feel pretty miserable.

Hope everyone else is ok!! 

Symptomless Going Greek


----------



## Kes67

Hi lovely ladies,

Can I join you please - I'm 5DP3DT DE in Prague. I've been here before on the dreaded TWW but last time was a fair few years ago and had forgotten how hard it is. On Utrogestan pessaries and estrimax tabs and so far the only symptoms are lower back and period like pains, also some stabbing pains in the tummy and very bloated, only very slightly sore baps but OMG I'm so ratty and  to everyone (or am I like that anyway) Oh and I'm soooooo tired today. My head is telling me to pick myself up and get some exercise, my body is saying - 'lie down honey - close your eyes and sleeeeeeeeep'

Congrats Patbaz for your lovely news - just what I like to read on here 

I tested early on my last TX (8DP3DT) and got a BFP so I deffo wont be waiting until OTD which is 5th Feb. 

Sending lots and lots of baby dust to everyone stuck in suspense like me - keep that PMA up my lovelies 

Kes


----------



## chichi85

Hi kes , oh it's horrible this waiting around. This is my 1st time and im struggling with it ! Good luck with your testing !

Going Greek - we are on the same im 7dp5dt too . Im gonna test sat , was gonna wait till sunday but im getting more and more misrable by the day ! I feel like period pains aswell it's so hard to no if it's anything . 

Sending everyone lots of luck x x x


----------



## patbaz

Ladies thank you all. I'm really delighted still cautious but really worried but def a big hurdle crossed today. 

Keys welcome lovely. I hope this is a lucky thread for you X

Going Greek no symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing. I know they can be reassuring but try not to worry X

Chichi sweetie I totally understand your agony. Too scared to test in case of a bfn and too worried to wait until OTD. You've been so strong huni. You can do this xx


----------



## Blueestone

Fantastic new pat!! Lovely fabulous news!!! Congratulations!!!!


Love to you all xx

Afm - 6dp3dt ... Bloated tired boobs huge! Also got back aches and stabbing pains... Hope that's not af knocking on the door!!!


----------



## chichi85

Me too bluestone  the p better not be coming !!    
Thanks Patbaz , ive moved it one day forward ! Lol 

Xxx


----------



## Hopeful2013

Congratulations Patbaz, so, so pleased for you  xx


----------



## Mrs SPV

Hi all,

Can I join please? I'm new to the site and I must say I've learnt more from you wonderful people sharing your experiences and vast knowledge than the health care professionals.

My dh and I have been ttc for over a year now with not so much as a glimmer of hope.  Tests in December showed my AMH was 2.61 and I was basically told to give up trying naturally as it wont happen and not to even bother considering IVF as we would only have a 10% chance.  RE's advise was to go straight for DE as I probably wasn't ovulating too. (all this info given within the space of 5 mins before we were ushered out of the room).

Anyway we didn't feel we were at the stage to considered DE and so we came away and did some researched for ourselves to see if we could maybe help nature do its thing.

I started taking a mixture of supplements that I read could help and I started charting from my last cycle. Although I know it was early in my cycle, I did ovulate at c8 (so much for the RE saying I probably wasn't ovulating) and was so happy I nearly burst.  Now I know there is a long way to go but to me I've overcome one hurdle.

As of today I'm 6dpo and trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much as I know it's early days but it's all I can think about.  Have any of you wonderful ladies experienced any symptoms this early? I don't know if I wishing mine or they are actually there (if that makes sense).

Good luck and fingers crossed for all 2ww ladies
xx


----------



## GoingGreek

Chichi - i really can't face buying a pee stick or peeing on one so we have just booked a blood test for Friday morning. I will know Friday afternoon either way as i will be 9dp5dt. I have no idea what the result will be, am totally symptomless. I feel like I'm in a bit of a bubble to be honest.

Bluestone - I've put 9lbs on   incredibly bloated too so I can feel your pain.

7dp5dt coming to an end for me. I weighed myself this morning and a 9lb weight gain, really disappointed. I will be even more disappointed if its all been for nothing! still no symptoms really except the bloating and I don't know if that is pre-AF bloating or the fact I'm clearly a little piggy.


----------



## patbaz

Welcome Mrs SPV I hope your tx goes well X

Going Greek i feel your pain huni. On my last tx and put on almost a stone and that was 4 weeks b fore my sis wedding and I was chief bridesmaid! Photos are awful still can't Inge when I see them. Only 2 more sleeps for you sweetie I have my fx


----------



## chichi85

Going Greek- ! Good luck for Friday , I think ive googled a millon sites on 2ww symtoms some  people don't have none then others have loads so it's hard to no what to feel . don't no if these symtoms are anything to be honest . 
I suppose what will be will be , what every has happend im not gonna change the outcome now !    3 more sleeps of worry and dispare for me ! 

Xxx


----------



## Max 2012

It was a bfn for me this morning . We said this was our one and only paid attempt,  but now the worst case scenario has happened its so hard to move on and say its the end. So we have decided to go and book a holiday for June, and then start saving again for another attempt when we get back. So will be having a year break.  I think we need the break as we have spent the last 20 months at this, and im so tired.  

Good luck to you all still waiting to test and great news on the bloods patbaz.


----------



## chichi85

Sorry to hear this max - sounds like a good plan . This is such a emotional journey , really is such heartbreaking thing to have to deal with . 
Wishing you a lovely hoilday and all the best for your cycle next year xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks chichi.  Good luck for testing in a few days time


----------



## Kes67

Oh Max, I'm so so sorry this didn't work out for you honey. I'm glad you have your holiday to look forward to - its important to have something nice to focus on isn't it and I'm so glad you aren't giving up your dream. The best of luck for your next cycle

Good luck to Chichi and Greek for your testing - gulp!! 

Nowt happening here apart from being 6DP3TD and climbing the walls. 

Kes


----------



## Babygood

Max2012- so sorry you got a BFN- I hope you are doing ok. Wishing you the best of luck for the future. You have a great holiday to look forward to with your family, enjoy! I hope it all works out for you next year. Take care xx

Patbaz- congratulations!! Scarey but very exciting!!! Delighted for you. X

Afm- 5days post 5dt, roll on Tuesday- trying to stay positive.....


----------



## m.k

Max I am so sorry to hear of your bfn take care of yourself lovely . 

AFM - did not sleep to well last night . Couldn't seem to switch my mind off . Today I am 5dp5dt and feel like I'm going crazy and overthinking everything .


----------



## chichi85

Mk - oh it's horrible me and my Dh are not sleeping well too . So stressful ! X


----------



## patbaz

I'm not sleeping well either girls. The worry never ends!!


----------



## m.k

Chichi- I've still got 6 days till my OTD I think I will have gone totally mad by then  . I'm trying to stay positive . Excuse the tmi moment but this morning I done my pesserie and within 30-40 min I had to have BM. So I've just got off the phone to the clinic as I couldn't stop panicking that i had totally messed up. However the nurse was very nice and put my mind at rest they must deal with a lot of phone calls throughout the day off us ladies in waiting   

Chichi and patbaz I hope you both manage to get some rest xx 

Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all how's everyone doing?

I'm 7dp3dt and suffering with really bad back ache and feeling queasy! Hoping its a good sign!!!


----------



## patbaz

Ooh bluestone sounds like a really good sign huni. When's otd for you? Are you getting bloods done or doing a hpt?


----------



## Blueestone

Hi pa
My otd is 4th but I'm planning to test hpt on Tuesday and if positive I've booked a beta at a local blood place for the otd as I want to see the numbers! But I may try n manipulate my gp to do it! Duno yet...

Maybe all these signs are from the progestrone injections that I've been on for a week and pessaries too... I feel exhausted and buzzing and keep getting the odd palpitation ...


----------



## patbaz

Bluestone I also had the odd palpitation so you may get your good news yet huni. I have everything cross d to you sweetie x


----------



## Blueestone

That's hun I hope so!!

I also have no spacial awareness... Keep falling over my own feet, walking in to door jams and smacking arms off things or stubbing toes etc! I can only presume that's tiredness and mind elsewhere??


----------



## patbaz

Def mind elsewhere. This I've stuff just takes over your whole life. It's mental!!


----------



## Hopeful2013

Bluestone, definitely all sounds good  

Ladies what a nightmare I have just driven round to 3 different supermarkets in search of first response test, everyone sold out! Bloody January   Xxx


----------



## GoingGreek

Test day tomorrow   9dp5dt which does seem early but its a HCG blood test so something should show if its there.

Bluestone - HCG bloods are definitely the way forward. Book one honey or get the GP to do it. Definitely getting some good symptoms  

MK - Awww they will have lots of phone calls like that!! I think it only takes the pessaries about 10 - 20 minutes to absorb so don't worry about BM afterwards. I think when they are back door pessaries they can make you need a BM pretty quickly.

Babygood - Keep the faith honey. You are almost there.

Kes67 - I'm climbing them too honey   its so hard.

Chichi - I am persistently googling too   its become a nightly ritual to google possibly symptoms for the next day   none ever come though.

Max - I am incredibly sorry for your BFN   its so hard. Have a nice holiday and try and heal together with your DH. My heart aches for you.

Hopeful - oh my! are they out of stock everywhere?

Well like I said its HCG blood test day for me tomorrow. I'm feeling really anxious but there isn't anything i can do, I've done my very best. DH and I are going for a swanky meal tomorrow night. It will either be a celebration   or drowning our sorrows. 
I've really tried my very best for this cycle. I don't know what else I can do. I can only pray and hope now that this 6th cycle of IVF is our last one.


----------



## patbaz

Going Greek I hope you get your bfp tomorrow sweetie x


----------



## Blueestone

Just wondering what day past 3rd day transfer is optimal for a beta?


----------



## patbaz

I had mine done at 10dp3dt and 12dp3dt but I think the norm is 11dp3dt and 13dp3dt but every clinic is different.


----------



## chichi85

Need some advise ..... 

I think I wanna test in the morning !!!!! My 5dt was 20th jan im 8dp5dt ? I have 2x cleablue digital in the house. I know im being naughty but im really struggling here !! 

X


----------



## Love bug

Been really emotional all day, can't stop crying and now tonight I'm feeling crampy/ low back pain. A little ( lot) anxious as had no symptoms on 1st pregnancy so feeling this could be bad news. I'm 3 days post 5day transfer. 

I felt slightly nauseous day 1/2 post transfer and tomatoes taste a bit weird at the mo ( or maybe jus shouldn't buy lidl tomatoes again) 

This is killing me. Finding this the longest 2ww of all cycles so far. Don't know if these symptoms in my head or progesterone related or a sign of it being game over.


----------



## chichi85

Oh me too lovebug ... I have no idea if my symtoms are anything ! Im unsure if im dreaming them! 
Hope your ok , it's so hard ! Im struggling too xxxx hugs


----------



## Blueestone

I'm feeling the pull of wanting to test too! But I will hold off (for as long as I can!)

Got major thirst this evening... I don't think it's from my tea so abut odd!


----------



## GoingGreek

Thanks Patbaz.   I feel almost faint with nerves over it all. Just trying incredibly hard to stay strong


----------



## patbaz

Chichi if holding out is making you too stressed then go for it I say but just remember that 9dp5dt is the earliest recommended test day so if you get a bfn it could be a false negative. Good luck huni x


----------



## chichi85

Can someone clarify when is your transfer day counted from ? As ive been counting it as day one ? My Et was 20th Is that right ? 

Good luck for tomo going Greek , hoping you get a bfp xxx


----------



## chichi85

I don't no what to do im scared!!! Xx


----------



## patbaz

As far as I can see your right you're 8dp5dt chchi


----------



## Blueestone

It's counted from the day after et... It's so confusing when af is counted from the day it starts x


----------



## Hopeful2013

Oh Chichi I feel your pain! Good luck if you decide to test, as long as you're prepared to take results with punch of salt and carry on with meds etc until otd I personally don't think it does you any harm. sending you lots of positive vibes   Xx


----------



## chichi85

Oh I don't no im in two minds !  what to do ??!


----------



## Hopeful2013

Max I'm so sorry to hear your news, sorry I know no words can help right now xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks everyone.  Yeah feeling better today now we have a plan to focus on. 

Good luck for testing tommorrow going greek.

And good luck if you decide to test tommorrow chichi. I'm a serial early tester and have done with all of mine. I always got a bfp at 9dp3dt, but that's not to say that will be the case for everyone. I think testing early is a personal thing. With me I just want to know. Even if its bad news for me I prefer that rather than the feeling of just not knowing.  I find that worse.


----------



## chichi85

Thanks everyone . Gonna decide in the morning   glad your ok max xxx


----------



## patbaz

Good luck to the ladies who are testing this morning xx


----------



## chichi85

Im in shock !! I got my bfp this morning . Thank you to all of you, I have only told one of my friends through my whole journey ive been going thru this ! And you've all been such a amazing help to me ! 
What happends now ? Obv it's early days but im so happy !!!! Xxx


----------



## Blueestone

Yay congratulations!!!!! 

How exciting!! How many day past are u?

Give the gp a call for an appointment and make it official!!


----------



## Babygood

Excellent news Chichi!! So pleased for you!! I am still hanging in there till tues & starting to feel the nerves creep in....

Good luck to everyone else testing today xxx


----------



## chichi85

Im 9dp5dt , my otd is Monday . I took a cb digital and it says 1-2 weeks ! Do I wait to tell the clinic Monday ? 

Good luck to everyone else testing today xxx


----------



## patbaz

Chichi YYAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!!!!! Congrats huni whoop whoop xx yeah wait until otd to phone clinic as they will jus t ask you to test again on otd sweetie. They will then book you in for an early scan in about 2-3 weeks. I soooo happy for you x


----------



## chichi85

I cannot believe IT !!!! I was getting symptoms but ive been doubting them all week . Im so bloody happy !!! Thank you everyone , now more worry and wait till my scan I suppose ? X


----------



## patbaz

Yep!! It's a longer wait though huni!!  And talking from experience every little twinge etc freaks you out plus you're constantly on knicker watch lol. How exciting !!  So pleased for you x


----------



## Kes67

Wow wow wow - fantastic news Chichi - you must be thrilled. Enjoy your weekend enjoying your lovely news. 

Bluestone, I'm one day later than you (7DP3DT) and my symptoms are very similar to yours. Slightly sore boobies, period like pains and also stabbing pains - really strong ones yesterday, oh and lower back pain. Yesterday I just didn't feel very well all all morning. I was really headachy and tired, and just felt cr$p. Maybe we are just wearing ourselves out from claiming those walls lol. 

I've got my FR tests ready and will start testing tomorrow eek. Might still be way too early but I just think why torture myself, if I can cope with a negative at this stage (which I think I can) then there isn't really any harm. It really is a personal choice isn't it. Went for Reiki yesterday - my healer is convinced that it's worked and that I will have another little girl - oh gosh I hope she's right. 

How is everyone else getting on 

Ooooh Greek - its your bloods today isn't it - all the biggest bestest barrels of luck to you honey.  

Love and hugs

Kes
x


----------



## chichi85

Patbaz - hehe im sure I will be , just hoping its gonna turn out ok! Thank you for your support ! 
Kes - those symtoms sound promising , ive had backache & period pains and tingling boobies! When are you testing ? 
Good luck to everyone else testing today xxxx


----------



## Kes67

Chichi - thank you for your positive thoughts - I just keep putting everything down to the progesterone which seems to be what everyone else does - either that or its all in my head - must be our little way of protecting ourselves eh?. Gosh its torture isn't it - I am so so pleased for you hun. If it were me I'd be rushing straight out today to buy something for the little one/s, but then I'm a bit mental like that.


----------



## Buttercup89

Thought I would say hi, I'm due to test in two days, 2015 wasn't a good year to positive cycles one in July, one in October both ending in miscarriage, my period was due yesterday but hasn't arrive so I'm a little optimistic about test day on Sunday.  Done this round totally in secret as a one off!

Wishing everyone baby dust vibes and a positive 2016 x


----------



## chichi85

Kes - ive been blaming mine on the progestrone too . Ive been on a million YouTube vids/googling it's been crazy !! Ahh i think I will wait till my scan im still worried untill I see the baby I think as I no anything could happen . Hoping you get a bfp good luck  

Hi buttercup ,welcome and wishing you all the best for testing . 

Xxx


----------



## Buttercup89

So this morning I had a call from my clinic, asking how I got in with my test day?! Strange as I was under the impression that I was testing on Sunday. But now thinking about it I did joke saying maybe you should call me! Anyway I said I hadn't tested yet so I would call them later..... At 13dpo I have the clearest two lines on my Frer, BFP!!!

I'm shocked with only 14% success rate for me due to low AMH, along with the consultants not convinced due to there only being one mature follicle I'm over the moon and feel so blessed.

Not had any symptoms as such, veiny boobs, every now and then mild cramps but nothing else, apart from tonsilitus and a cold in the first week.

Thankyou all for your support and I wish you all the best I will stay checked in to see how you are all doing  X


----------



## patbaz

Congrats buttercup that's great news huni. Whoop whoop xx


----------



## chichi85

Great news buttercup !!


----------



## Kes67

Awwwwww that's lovely news Buttercup - congratulations and well done honey - 'celebrate good times - cmon' that's me singing that old 70's classic to you -

Kes
x


----------



## Love bug

Fantastic news Chi chi & buttercup. Keep those BFPs coming!!


----------



## GoingGreek

OMG how lovely to log in and see these wonderful BFP's!         

Ive had my blood take and am just waiting not so patiently for the results

Going Greek xx


----------



## Kes67

Oh Gosh Greek - I've  got everything crossed for you honey - lets make it a hattrick

xxxxxx


----------



## patbaz

Going Greek these last few hours are the absolute worst huni. Good luck x


----------



## GoingGreek

Thank you ladies. I'm beside myself with anxiety now.


----------



## chichi85

Wishing you the best of luck going Greek !! Xxx


----------



## Love bug

Going Greek-When do they expect to know your results? Wishing you good luck and have everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## Shrew

Been reading this thread but yet to post anything but today feel the need! 
Good luck to everyone awaiting to test and awaiting test results today. 
Also massive congratulations to those who already have thier BFP!! 
My OTD is on Monday although I'm testing on Sunday as other half has day off work. 
This is our last attempt as self funded both goes. I'm starting to feel so very nervous and scared of the outcome. I changed my mind as to whether I think it's worked or not by the minute mainly due to just feeling completely like af is about to come at any given moment!! This morning at 2am I had bad cramps but then when I woke again I felt fine but now I have my lower back ache 😖 
Anyway not long until Sunday now. 

Again wishing you all lots of BFP and for those who have unfortunately had BFN sending you lots of luck and best wishes for what ever you plan to do in the future. 

Xxx


----------



## patbaz

Aww shrew huni the 2 ww wrecks your head. Good luck for Sunday testing x


----------



## Shrew

Thank you patbaz!  X


----------



## Kes67

Welcome Shrew - you're so nearly there my lovely - sending lost of positive vibes to you and here's hoping we have more good news on here. 

x


----------



## GoingGreek

They are saying my HCG is 165. Is this good?


----------



## patbaz

How many days past ovulation are you! But def means your pregnant whoooo hooo congrats huni


----------



## patbaz

Just read back and your 14dpo so you're in the higher end of the normal range for this day. Congrats huni xx


----------



## GoingGreek

oh my god I can't believe it. I can't believe this is real xx


----------



## patbaz

Yes going Greek you're officially a pregnant lady 😜

When is your scan?


----------



## chichi85

Yeyyyy ! Congratulations goinggreek....So happy for you! 
Im in shock too.... How is this happening !!!! 
X


----------



## Babygood

Wow!!!!! Is this a hat trick of BFP's today?! 

Congratulations Chi Chi, impatientmrs & going Greek! Delighted for you all xxx


----------



## Shrew

Yessssssssss!!!!!!! Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Kes67

Wahoooooooo 3 out of 3 - get in there Greek you clever girl. Well done mate you are deffo up the duff. 

This is incredible news today isn't it - gives me real hope - thank you ladies

Kes
x


----------



## Love bug

Going Greek- Horray your officially preggers, congratulations. 

We are on a roll girls. Good luck to everyone testing over the weekend. I'm working so might not get time to log back in until Monday. My bloods will be done on Friday....7 more sleeps!!

I feel rotten today, nauseous and twinges and stabbing pains randomly, fell asleep watching TV today and woke up with a headache. Trying not to get my hope up and wishing the week away.


----------



## patbaz

Love bug we all do it huni but things sound promising for you x


----------



## Parky77

OMG what an exciting few pages!  Congratulations all three of you   

I am going to do a massive TMI here, and for that I can only apologise  

I have been a bit poorly over the past couple of days, started of with flu symptoms, I hurt all over, had back ache, you know how that goes, that started on Wednesday afternoon, Thursday morning I woke up and had really terrible toilet issues.  This was on and off all day, so I came home from work and went to bed without any tea!  Woke up this morning a bit hungry had an omelette, straight back to the loo.  All day been a bit cramps but no toilet, so just had some cheese on toast and straight back to the loo.  

I am due to test on Sunday, I got some really cheap (20 for £3 from Amazon) HCG tests, I have done 2, I was convinced I would get a BFP as I have felt like I might be, not really many symptoms, slightly sore boobs and a bit ratty, but they both came back as negative.  I know I have tested early, so I haven't got to upset.  My question is has anyone else suffered in the same way, or do you think I just have a bug?  If it's a bug, do you think it will affect the chances of a BFP?

I really felt like this was our turn, right from my first injection, so I will be absolutely gutted if it doesn't work


----------



## patbaz

Parky I had diarrhoea for two day 3dp3dt and I got my bfp. Just keep on ourself hydrated and try not to worry x


----------



## Blueestone

SOS!!!

Has anyone managed to get lubion from a pharmacy without having to order it? I've got Nhs prescription and I need it by Sunday night but Asda and all local pharmacy a have to order it and it may take 5 days! 

I'm prepared to travel anywhere as otherwise it's paying clinic prices of £180 rather than £8.20!

Help!!!!


----------



## Parky77

Thanks patbaz, that's reassuring. 

Bluestone sorry no idea what that even is!

Another question, has anyone been told not to die their hair?


----------



## GoingGreek

Thank you all so much, we really can't believe its happening after 12 years of trying and 6 IVFs not to mention all the IUI's and the clomid etc.
I am having repeat bloods done on Tuesday and then we are going to book a reassurance scan before I go to the GP and register whats going on.

Parky - I was told by my previous clinic not to dye it in the 2ww. I hope I can dye it soon though as my grey roots are horrendous!! How many days past transfer are you?

Love bug - fingers crossed they are all good symptoms!

Kes - take lots of hope from it. I haven't had any symptoms at all the whole 2ww and really thought it was game over. 

Patbaz - I'm going to book a private scan after we have had the second lot of bloods   just praying we get that far.


----------



## m.k

Wow congratulations ladies . 

Bluestone have you tried your local hospital pharmacy ? Otherwise I have no idea huni sorry 


Hope everyone is feeling well , sorry for quick post I'm off to bed had a headache On and off for past 2 days and feeling a little nauseous  even had afternoon naps 2 days running .


----------



## Hopeful2013

Congratulations ChiChi & Going Greek! You both must be thrilled to bits   Enjoy every moment!! Xx

Parky77 my friend was using the cheap ones from Amazon and they didn't show she was pregnant until she was a week over due. To be safe I would get a couple of more expensive tests to double check, but as you are a few days from OTD it also might not show up yet? Good luck!

TMI I have had what I think is implantation bleeding (light pink, only when I wipe) It has made me a bit sad though as I have only ever had it when the egg has implanted somewhere it wasn't meant to     my two ectopics. Trying to stay focused and positive as worrying at this stage will not help but you ladies know what it's like.

I've been freezing too, anyone else had this as a symptom? Good luck to all those hanging in there, Babygood, how you doing?


----------



## chichi85

Hi hopeful ,
Thank you im over the moon , but now worried about the pregancy going smoothly .The worries are never ending! 
Sounds promising , when are you testing ? 2ww is such a nightmear isn't it I spend the how time on Google worrying about my symtoms.
Hope everyone is having good weekend and good luck for those who are testing !! 
X


----------



## Parky77

I am feeling really sad this morning, I have had another BFN.  

I don't have an OTD because I am being naughty and continued to try on what should have been an abandoned cycle, I do stimulation via menopur until I recruit, then HCG and then regular good old fashioned sex!  I over recruited, so they said I had to abandon, however gave me my HCG anyway, to make me ovulate and have a bleed, to clear me out, I think my nurse knew we would try!

Hence the no OTD, it'll be two weeks on Monday since I did the HCG.

I think I will go and get an expensive test today, I am still a little hopeful as my boobs are sore (although that could be period), I have been cold a lot (but I always feel the cold), so maybe I am clutching at straws?

This is driving me mad!

Also someone has to be the first to get a BFN after that amazing run yesterday, so I am guessing it'll be me!


----------



## patbaz

Aww parky huni I'm so sorry but you might be a tad early to test. Give it another 2-3 days huni x


----------



## MadameG

Parky try again in a few days - you're actually earlier than you think as ec is normally 36 hours after the hcg trigger and that is done a few hours before you should start ovulating. The first response early response are really nice and clear  good luck hun xxx


----------



## Parky77

Thanks ladies, I will get some first response in a while and try again over the next few days. Sorry to be the sad one on here being all blue, I am normally really positive, so I don't like to be like this 😢


----------



## GoingGreek

Parky I am thinking of you


----------



## MrsScooby

I tested today 12dp3dt, Sainsburys hpt, never tested early before because I've never got near to test day without bleeding and for the first time ever got a BFP!!!!!

After 13 yrs and 7 fresh cycles, 5 chemical pregnancies.
Don't want to get too excited I know it's early days but we've never had a positive, am going to enjoy this moment for the rest of the weekend.
Was booked for blood test otd Mon so hoping things continue well until then.

Feeling happy, excited and more nervous than I have during rest of 2ww.


----------



## Blueestone

Yay that's great news congratulations!!!!


I was just going to ask about hpt and the best ones to use:

What ones are the most sensitive? I'm off to boots and Asda later so thought I'd get some ready for Tuesday! I'm 9Dp3dt so too early yet??


----------



## MrsScooby

I used Sainsburys test as I had one in house, definitely first response and clear blue are better at picking up hcg.
I've never had the chance to test early before and even today was nervous about doing it, not sure why I did maybe a subconscious feeling. I kind of thought if it hadn't worked and pessaries were keeping away af then at least I could live in my bubble until Mon.

11 days after 3 day transfer is recommended as earliest but it's a personal decision whether you want to test early, some ladies get positive earlier than this and some later.

Good luck on your test day


----------



## Babygood

Hello all! 

I am now 7dp5dt & in last day or so have developed a really bloated tummy, worse than its been during the whole cycle. Any thoughts ladies? 

Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## patbaz

Congratulations Mrs scooby x


----------



## anneliese

Hi there ladies I'm chewed to bits hear, I'm 8dp3dt had 2x3a embryos put back and my trigger was 10,000 pregnyl 12dp.
I've tested on 2 test yesterday both same brands with a very faint line on however the chemist I got them from is closed until Monday..!! So I've done a super drug own brand a few hours ago and I have the faintest of lines I can't compare 2 different brands obviously but would my trigger be out by now.?? I will test tomorrow with super drug own again and pray it gets darker in the morning. To scared to get excited 🙈


----------



## patbaz

Annaleise your trigger takes 1day for each 1000 to leave your system max so I say congratulations you're pregnant x


----------



## Blueestone

Hi all

I'm on a downer today... Physically I don't think I feeling much.... I'm cold, nausea, couple of veins in boobs and the odd twinges ... No sore boobs or even tiredness has reduced! Emotionally I'm convinced it's not going to be a positive when I do it!

I'm 9dp3dt ...


----------



## patbaz

Bluestone huni lots of people feel no symptoms and get their bfp. Sending you big hugs


----------



## Blueestone

Sorry to bring the bread down today... Just feeling drained... The last few days of tww are the worst!!


----------



## Buttercup89

Stay positive bluestone, wrap yourself up so your nice and snug and just relax. When are you planning to test? I got my BFP on Friday, and I didn't have any sore boobs at all this time, little tiredness just veiny boobs and tonsilitus and the sneezes which then brought a cold.  

Just keep believing because right now your pupo. 

A good movie and some yummy treats is just what you need by the sounds of it!


----------



## MrsScooby

I had pretty much no symptoms, a bit of cramping and sore (.)(.) which are less sore today, thought af was definitely coming same kind of feeling.
Also had cold for 4 days earlier this week.
Today feeling a bit bloated and like I've just had egg collection again.
Am hoping this is a good sign.

It's so hard not to analyse every feeling we experience and be objective about it.
Everyone feels different symptoms on positive and negative cycles.
It is such a difficult wait, be good to yourself and do something nice that helps distract you and makes you feel happy.


----------



## Parky77

Congrats Mrs Scooby  

Bluestone I feel your pain, I am really struggling today and don't worry about bringing the mood down, I did that first thing this morning!

After my cheap Amazon tests I went and got some first response.  Still BFN.  I have cried a lot today, feeling like life is very unfair, I have just deleted ******** and Instagram, as all that is on there is announcements of pregnancies, this proud mom 3 photo challenge - just too much for me to bear today.

However I will continue to test until AF comes, as it's not over until the fat lady sings!  (Even though I am pretty convinced this one is over and out)


----------



## chichi85

Hi everyone , 
The 2ww is hell !!! totally feel for you girls still waiting to test .Really hoping to see more bfps soon, im sending you all lots of luck. 
Congrats to buttercup and scooby    Fab news .
Parky - sorry to hear this , it's such a heartbreaking journey. Hope your doing something nice to take your mind off it all a bit .  

Xx


----------



## anneliese

Thanks patbaz I hope it a true bfp and gets darker this 2ww is 10x worse than my last for some reason lol xx


----------



## Babygood

Bluestone- I am feeling pretty similar to you at the minute!! It's hard to remain positive- I also think I am now trying to mentally prepare for a massive disappointment!! 

We are so close now & just need to hang on in there xxx

Congrats to the ladies who got a bfp today - delighted for you x


----------



## m.k

Congratulations on ladies with BFP today. 

Bluestone & babygood it's so hard trying to be positive all the time . We are close now , just a couple more days I have my fingers crossed we all get the BFP that we have been waiting for. Are you both waiting till OTD ? 

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Arnies Mum

hi all, I got my BFP today exactly 2 weeks since my IUI. I just wanted to post here as I was absolutely convinced it hadn't worked. I had AF cramps and sore boobs and all the signs she was on her way. So much so that I did a test yesterday but as nothing showed up after a minute I threw it in the bin! I also didn't take my pessary last night as I hate them and I'm convinced it held off AF on my first cycle causing quite a lot of stomach ache. I then did a test today just so I could say to the clinic I had done it on the day they suggested and lo and behold a BFP. I the went to the bin and yesterday's test also had 2 lines. I was so stupid! 

Anyway, moral of the story is that my symptoms have been exactly what I get every month before AF so don't lose hope like I did! I'm in total shock still. 
Congratulations to everyone with their BFPs, hugs to the BFNs and fingers crossed to the yet to test ladies.


----------



## Babygood

Congratulations Arnies mum!

MK I am hanging off till my clinic appointment on Tuesday am - I was tempted to test today but I am resisting. Not quite sure how I feel!! Have a really bloated stomach & generally shattered! Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## m.k

Congratulations Arnie's mum

Babygood- I'm trying my hardest to wait till OTD. I just have to do a home test and then let clinic know . There has been no mention of blood test to confirm, I don't think they do it routine 😞 .Not quite sure how I feel about that we changed clinic for this cycle so everything has been slightly different .
I feel OK . Been a little more tired than usual past couple of days and felt a little nauseous but I'm pretty sure that's just the progesterone .


----------



## patbaz

Congrats arniesmum x


----------



## Shrew

That's fantastic Arnies mum. Just want I want to hear to as I lay here putting off doing the test as feel so sure af is going to arrive any minute! As I did all through the night instead of sleeping. 
Good luck to everyone else still to test x


----------



## patbaz

Good luck shrew x


----------



## Kes67

A negative for me today - I know it isn't OTD until Friday but I'm 90% sure this hasn't worked

Gutted

Kes
x


----------



## chichi85

Congrats arnies mum    Great news ! 
Kez- how many days are you post transfer? Could be too early yet ??! 
Good luck shrew hoping you get a bfp . My symtoms where af like too , I was convinced it hadn't worked . 
Ive been up since 4am im feeling really nauseous atm. 
Xxx


----------



## Blueestone

Congrats arnies mom!!!


Kes ur the same as me -ish my otd is Thursday but I'm also loosing hope that it's worked... I'm trying to hold off til at least Tuesday but it's killing me... Could be a fake negative xx


----------



## chichi85

Hang in there girls , I think we all mentally prepare ourselves for bad news on this journey . Sending you all lots of luck this week xxx


----------



## Kes67

Thanks ladies - I'm sorry for the 'me' post earlier - I really am so pleased for everyone with their lovely news and praying for everyone else to get their BFP's

Bluestone - yes I'm a day behind you honey 9DP3DT - I got a BFP at this point on my last cycle and 'just knew had worked' I feel totally different this time. I do agree though that we could be just setting ourselves up for bad news and I do agree it could just quite possibly be a false negative. I still have a little bit of hope in there somewhere. Not much though - Oh god almighty!! someone slap me with a wet kipper - I need to snap out of this

Love and hugs to you all

xxx


----------



## secondchances

hi ladies. here I am again. My total sympathies to those with bad news and my heartfelt joy to those with good. Have just had my transfer today to trying to see these two weeks as PUPO regardless of what happens next. dammit I am going to feel all mumsie for a couple of weeks even if its the closest I get.

2 blasts transferred in Cyprus at NCIVF clinic and now having a day in bed at the hotel and have had room service for the first time in my life. (only chips but heck its the principle that counts.)

good luck to all of us who transferred this weekend and are going through this same fortnight. heres hoping.


----------



## Babygood

Kes67 - sorry you got a bfn today- here's hoping you have just tested too early- fingers crossed for you.

Welcome to the 2ww thread secondchances! Enjoy being pupo and enjoy the lovely Cyprus weather!

AFM - trying to keep as busy as possible- 2 days remaining of the pupo bubble.

Hope you ladies are all well in pupo land and best of luck to people testing today/tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Kes67

Hi secondchances (Mumsie)- welcome to pupoland and well done for your blasts. Sending you a big hug and best wishes for a good result. 

babygood - not long now honey. I take it you haven't caved and tested yet....gosh you have so much willpower, well done hun and thank you for your kind words 

Symptoms are less today - baps are less sore haven't had the stabbing pains. In fact I just have mild period pains now. Been working this moring and now I'm off to try and find something to keep me busy for the rest of the day. 

hugs to everyone 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shrew

Hello ladies. 
Sorry for the late update. 
I am over the moon to say that we got our BFP today!! 
I was awake all night worrying!! 
To those who have had a bfn today I'm so sorry and send you a big hug and hope that whatever you choose to do in the future luck is with you. 
For those still waiting to test I have to tell you I have completely felt like AF was coming at any given moment so if you feel like that please don't panic this could still be your time!! 
Wishing you all the luck in the world xxx


----------



## Kes67

Ahhhhhhhh shrew that's wooooonderful news honey - well done xxxx


----------



## patbaz

Aww shrew that's fantastic news huni congratulations sweetie x


----------



## Blueestone

Fantastic news congratulations!!!


I've just brought some clear blue ready for Monday and Tuesday and then i will continue to test til otd on Thursday... I just "know" it's bad news x


----------



## MadameG

Shrew wonderful news - congratulations  xxxx


----------



## Buttercup89

Bluestone, you may be best with an frer! Believe it or not Shrews Clearblue was broken! Thank god she had other tests to double check. Also the HCG level is higher in clearblue.


----------



## MrsScooby

Congrats to those who got BFP today and for those testing in the coming days, stay strong and positive if you can, until you get results you never know, our bodies are all so confused with medication not mention how we drive ourselves crazy with our own psychological warfare.  

I'm now obsessing with checking my BFP is still there, tested again today about half hour ago and it's still a positive, am now hoping our blood test will show a positive and not another chemical pregnancy.
Am hoping at some point soon things start to feel a bit more relaxed but am doubting it!

Sending everyone happy thoughts for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## patbaz

Ladies in case this thread closes tonight, I just want to say that it's been a privilege to go through the awful 2ww with such a wonderful and amazing bunch of ladies. I admire each and everyone of you. I will pop on Feb 2ww thread to hear any news in case this one closes. Good luck to all testing tomorrow x


----------



## Blueestone

Oh yes I forgot it may close... Thanks for all the support and see u on the Feb tww....x

And mrsS--- when I was pg with my daughter I took hpt until I could feel her moving!! It's the unknown that scares us x and we r all slightly mad!


----------



## Babygood

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well x

Patbaz- thank you so much for all your advice over these last few weeks, suppose I ought to jump over to the Feb 2ww thread! X


----------



## Hopeful2013

Congratulations to Shrew   

Sorry to anyone who got a bfn but good luck in the future, thanks for all the help and advice xx


----------



## Kes67

Oooooooh yes I suppose I should be on the Feb thread too - see you over there and thank you to everyone else for you wonderful support


----------



## Love bug

Congratulations mrs scooby & shrew. Wishing you both a healthy 9 months.

Gosh, didn't think about this thread closing. I'll be hopping on to February thread and fingers crossed it'll be a lucky one for all of us testing this week. 

Thanks for all the support girls.xx


----------



## Shrew

Thank you everyone for your well wishes. I only jumped in on this thread at theast minute but it's amazing how supportive all the ladies are on this forum to each other 😊
Xx


----------

